# Scandal (beware spoilers!)



## Kristan Hoffman

Anyone else watching this? I love Kerry Washington, so I wanted to give it a look. The first two episodes are up free on ABC. I enjoyed them, but I'm still tentative. There's a lot of trademark Shonda Rhimes going on (and as a Grey's fan, that's fine by me) but the political backdrop is somewhat of a turnoff, because it feels so sleazy and demoralizing...

I do like the cast of characters, and the actors all do a great job. It's fun to see some Grey's alums in there too, like Jeff Perry (aka Meredith Grey's dad Thatcher), and supposedly Kate Burton's coming soon (aka Meredith Grey's mom Ellis). Plus Liza Weil (aka Paris from Gilmore Girls) and Joshua Malina (from Big Shots). Lost fans might be interested in Henry Ian Cusick (aka Desmond).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

“Snappy dialogue and interesting characters” are definitely the hook for me right now. 

Did you watch the second episode already? I really liked the twist with the Supreme Court Justice nominee. (Trying not to say too much… I know some people hate spoilers.) I also like how they're carrying Amanda Tanner's story over several episodes, as a larger arc.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh, has the 2nd one not aired on TV yet?? That's weird! Well, yes, it's up on the ABC website...

(HAH, just double-checked the site and it says "aired on 4/12." Apparently the ABC website is from the future.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> I couldn't stand it and watched tonight's episode on ABC.com. I want more.


Lol you are too funny! You made it all the way to today and then couldn't wait a few more hours?

... Ah well, I can't blame you.

Now you see what I meant about the twist? I liked it. I guess because it was a more positive note amidst all the yucky politics.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hm, just watched last night's ep and I thought it was really good. Guess they've still got me... ;P


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I don't mind that Olivia made a mistake and had an affair with a married man -- she's so perfect in every other way that this (major) flaw humanizes her, for me. Especially since she clearly struggles with it, and has made some effort to end/rectify her mistake.

But what I totally agree with is that I don't see WHY she had affair with this particular man. Other than the fact that he's the president (which he wasn't at the time of their affair) there doesn't seem to be anything particularly attractive/endearing/special about him. I think that's poor character development on the show's part, not any fault of the actor.

And I was very pleasantly surprised by the twist that the wife actually knows. I wonder how long she has known, how she feels about it, and what other aces she has in her hole...

Huck seems like a nice guy, but it seems to me like they're trying to set Quinn's character up for Gideon (who is also cute).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hm, I THOUGHT they said he wasn't the president when Olivia had her affair with him, but you know what, I could be wrong.

Not just b/c of that, but in general, I do hope they clarify the whole affair for us. At least how it happened, and when/how LONG it happened.

And yeah, he doesn't seem to be a real upstanding guy, even if he makes a "good" president (which I think they're trying to portray him as). Like you, I'm never going to root for him as a love interest, but I don't mind him as an element in Olivia's life.

(For now.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Haha, that's awesome! All kinds of ironic/meta.

Did you watch the most recent ep? I love the development of Jeff Perry's character, the chief of staff. His personal life, his personality, and his (looong) speech to the president about "what happens next."

I'm also very intrigued to learn about the secrets/pasts of Olivia and her team.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I watch Grey's too, so I've been a fan of Shonda's for a while now. I never really got into Private Practice, though I've seen bits and pieces and thought they were good.

Yes, Darby's speech was good too! Her character is very contrary to my own -- opposite beliefs and personalities -- but I think she's very well drawn and well portrayed.



Cobbie said:


> Apparently, we are the only ones here who watch it, lol.


Lol yeah. Which is too bad, in a way, but at least we have each other! And hey, maybe more fans will join as time goes on.


----------



## prairiesky

I've been watching and am warming to it slowly.  I do enjoy Olivia.  But, these characters talk so darn fast that I sometimes have to rewind my DVR and relisten to what they said.  I guess my hearing isn'twhat it used to be!  And, just who was the pregnant woman talking to on the phone?  She told him/her she just couldn't go through with it!  What is that about??


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yeah, they do talk REALLY fast. Hopefully they can tone that down a WEE bit, for our sakes. I mean, I like the snappy wit, but I need to be able to follow along!

The intern is a great mystery! Olivia keeps saying she believes the intern, and that her gut is never wrong, but then we know something fishy is going on...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ah yes, they clarified "during the campaign" in this ep.

Btw, does anyone else really like the VP's Chief of Staff? He's like the only guy at the White House who's still nice to Olivia.

"And refresh my memory - how does Olivia know it's definitely the President's?"

Exactly! I don't think they've given us any evidence yet, besides "Olivia's gut is never wrong," which we already know isn't true since she has messed up both in the pilot (believing the President) and then again in this episode (at first backing her client instead of the woman who wanted out of her marriage but was terrified).

But I think/hope we'll find out more about the intern's story this week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hehe, I actually meant anyone else here... meaning you or prairiesky. 

And I agree, I think Cyrus still likes Olivia, but he has to choose the President over her. I think there's also a lot of miscommunication between the 3 of them that keeps making things look even worse than they are.

Not sure if I think Cyrus is a kidnapper or not... but I hope we find out soon!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lol no sorry, I guess I'm still being unclear: I REALLY LIKE THE VP'S CHIEF OF STAFF. He appears to be the Last Nice Guy in Washington.

And yes, Cyrus's husband was a cutie (personality wise).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just watched last night's episode. I am loving the character development -- little things, like Abby pushing the tissue box toward the flight attendant.

The one thing that bothers me is how in the first episode we're told Olivia's gut is never wrong, and now she's been wrong several times about big things... But I guess she herself said, "I don't have a gut anymore."

Even though the teaser last week clearly told us the intern had been murdered, I was still surprised. The mystery continues though, so that's good.


----------



## Jaasy

I hate that Huck got pulled back into what he use to do!  Did he kill that guy off?


----------



## Jaasy

You know, Cobbie, I thought about the wife having the intern killed instead of Cyrus, we can't rule that out!  Who is the father of Amanda's baby?  Remember, they ruled the Prez out, didn't they?  I need to rewatch last night's epi again, they move so fast...

So Quin is in love with the reporter!  Can't think of his name...

So what's up with the plane crash?  And which/who was Olivia's client?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Olivia's client was the pilots' union/association.

I totally did NOT think about the wife having Amanda killed, but that would make sense!! And Cyrus didn't seem to have known about the death until the president told him. (Side note: I could appreciate the reasoning of Cyrus's "yeah so what if she's dead?" speech, even if I didn't completely agree with it.)

Reporter's name = Gideon.

YES to Abby's facial expressions. She cracks me up! She's quickly becoming one of my favorite characters, even though I think she would drive me NUTS in real life.

I too think Huck only tortured the guy. But the dude was obviously messed up so I can't say I'd be super sorry if he was a goner. Only sorry for Huck. I'm a teeny bit mad at Olivia for even asking Huck to do that. That's not the kind of thing anyone should go back to...

So, I'm pretty sure the Olivia/president liplock is from flashbacks. Notice that in all their romantic scenes, she has traditional bangs, the kind that hang straight down and cover her whole forehead. Her present day styling is pretty different (with subtle side bangs and loose wavy locks). I'm guessing that next week we get to see some of how the relationship between her and the president developed.


----------



## prairiesky

Cobbie, I am thinking that the first lady had something to do with the death too.  She seems very ambitious and I think that she knows about him and Olivia's affair.  Not sure how she might have known about the intern though.


----------



## Jaasy

I hear that, Cobbie.  Shonda is on fire!!!  This sure was a short season, next week is the season finale. 

Exactly when did Olivia and the Prez break it off?  Was it when he got elected as president?

Oh, and Gideon, OMG!!!

This show goes so fast I miss a lot of details.  Guess I'll have to watch this week's epi over again too...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Holy crap. Holy crap holy crap HOLY CRAP. I just watched it, and holy crap!

Of course now I'm eating my words…

The good guy, wasn't. And I thought there was no way I would ever root for Olivia and Fitz, but I was bawling during their minute on the couch.

I think for me that was hands-down the best episode of the season.

Gideon!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

OOOORRRR it could be left ambiguous in the next episode. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Pretty unflattering commentary on Scandal in the New Yorker today: http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/television/2012/05/21/120521crte_television_nussbaum

I don't fully agree with her points, but I'm not sure if that's me being a resistant fan, or me TRULY disagreeing. I'll have to ruminate on it some more.

I will say, though, that I think she quit too soon to fully judge the show (but even so, some of her points may be valid -- I'm still thinking, as I said). That most recent episode was so good I had to watch it again, and I was still bawling by the end.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I should probably be less analytical, lol. It's kind of like taking a picture in order to remember something: you keep the memory, but you half-miss the moment itself.

Oh yeah, I saw the good news. Tremendously well earned if you ask me. There's a lot of crap on television, but Kerry Washington and Tony Goldwyn are killing it on this show. (Well, the whole cast is.)

I think I read somewhere that Shonda had planned for this short season, so the main arcs will be tied up, but of course there will be some new questions to lead us into the next season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Don't know if anyone wants a sneak peek but holy cow: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/scandal-finale-kerry-washington-spoilers-324171

Edited to add: SPOILER ALERT - The link does reveal (briefly) whether Gideon lives or dies.


----------



## Jaasy

Kristan, that was riveting!!!!  WOW!! OMG!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I know, right?! And if that's just the setup/opening? Oh my God I cannot even tell you how excited I am for the full episode tonight!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Me during the finale: "HOLY. COW. SO. GOOD!"

Also, the song that they play during the romantic moments between Olivia and the President? BEAUTIFUL! I want to see if I can find it on iTunes or something.

_Edited to add: A fellow fan on Facebook told me the name and artist. "The Light" by The Album Leaf._


----------



## Maxx

Does anyone have any idea who Quinn is?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

No idea who Quinn is. But no, onlyHuck hired Charlie to kill Billy. Cyrus was the one who hired Charlie to kill Amanda.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Loved both the links, thanks!


----------



## Maxx

Thanks for all of the good articles.  I will definitely be waiting impatiently for this show next fall!

Maxx


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

The wait is almost over!!  Premiere this Thurs night. Everyone/anyone else excited and planning to tune in?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yay, can't wait to discuss! And to find out who the heck Quinn Perkins is!

(By coincidence, I am listening to "The Light" by The Album Leaf, aka Olivia & Fitz's song. *swoons*)


----------



## Maxx

Kristan,

We watch a lot of the same shows!  Did you guys hear that Henry Ian Cusick (Desmond from Lost) has left the show?  Bummer, I liked him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Maxx said:


> We watch a lot of the same shows!


Haha, nice!



Maxx said:


> Did you guys hear that Henry Ian Cusick (Desmond from Lost) has left the show? Bummer, I liked him.


WHAT?! No!!!! I didn't watch Lost, but I really like/d his character on Scandal...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Somehow that doesn't surprise me.  She is SO lovely. And she's in the new Tarantino movie (as Jamie Foxx's wife, I think), DJANGO UNLEASHED.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gah! I only saw the opening 10 min (during the football game's halftime) but already I'm reminded of how much I love this show.

Also, I'm glad Shonda didn't drag out the mystery of Quinn Perkins's true identity. Plenty of other mystery left, though!

Lastly, I'm so sad that Henry Ian Cusick is really gone. I loved his character.  I can't find anything about the real reason he left, either. Only that it was supposedly "amicable."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just watched!! Sooooo crazy! But to be honest, at a certain point, I knew what would be coming in the last scene. It was the only logical explanation.

I actually loved the scenes between Mellie and Fitz in this ep. They're doing a great job with Mellie's character, and the nuances of that relationship.

In fact, overall, I love how things are never too simple. Everyone in the show is complex.

Also, Abby is freaking HILARIOUS.


----------



## JimJ

Just got caught up with this on Netflix and watched the newest episode on Hulu.  I've really enjoyed it, much better than I expected.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh yay, another fan! Welcome!!

Btw, I so enjoyed Mellie's role in the premiere episode that I actually blogged about her.  http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/10/02/tv-talk-character/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LOVED. IT.

And dang, Mellie stole the show again! But I can't blog about her two weeks in a row, can I??


----------



## Cindy416

I'm watching last week's episode now, and will watch tonight's show father that. I really like Tony Goldwyn in this series.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cindy416 said:


> I'm watching last week's episode now, and will watch tonight's show father that. I really like Tony Goldwyn in this series.


I was iffy about him at first, but he's really excellent!

Actually all the casting has impressed me. I was on board with Kerry Washington from the start, but everyone else is pretty much a new face to me. (Except Jeff Perry, who I knew from Grey's, and who does a fantastic job as Cyrus.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just caught up on the past 2 episodes! Loving Joshua Malina's role in all this, and what a contrast it is compared to his character last season.

Huck, meanwhile, is heartbreaking. :/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

WOOOW. Just caught up on last night's Scandal. Honestly it was probably the best of the season for me. And even though I love the angsty Olivia/Fitz stuff, it was kind of nice to get a break from it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

YES I loved Cyrus and James in this episode! Great chemistry/humor. I also really enjoyed the scene between Cyrus and Olivia, actually.

They always keep you on your toes with characters in this show.

Oh, I realized the other night, there are some disturbing parallels between this season and last, and I reeeally hope it's not a formula. (Not because it's a bad formula; just because I like some of these characters!)

(Spoilers below if you haven't seen/finished Season 1...)



Spoiler



Guy obsessed with uncovering Olivia's conspiracy: Season 1 = Gideon, Season 2 = David Rosen
Olivia's teammate in love with conspiracy-obsessed guy: Season 1 = Quinn, Season 2 = Abby
Seemingly good guy pursuing romance with Olivia: Season 1 = Billy, Season 2 = Edison (ex-fiance)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh man... Last night's episode. Heartbreaking!

(And Twitter was BLOWING UP about it. I think "Huck" trended for the entire hour!)


----------



## Jaasy

I never think to check twitter out, it's has gotten to be the place to go when something is going on...

This show is my favorite right now, there's never a dull moment. I can't wait to see what's going to happen between David and Abby...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

New ep tonight! The official Scandal FB page posted a sneak peek pic and video. Kerry Washington is so gorgeous!










http://www.facebook.com/ScandalABC


----------



## Jaasy

Was that an episode or what!  Wow!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gah, can't wait to watch it on my lunch break today!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMGO MG OMG OMG OMGOMGOMOGMOGMOGMOGMGMO!!!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, now that I've had some time to calm down (a little...) I have some spoiler-y musings and questions...

1. Omg Fitz!!


Spoiler



I don't *think* he will die, but... Gah I can't wait to see next week's ep!


2.


Spoiler



I wonder who the shooter is?! That teaser better not have been lying when it said the shooter's identity would be revealed.


3. I like Edison. I wonder how long he'll be around...
4. I'm worried for James. He's onto something big here.


Spoiler



What if HE's the nice-guy-who-gets-killed instead of David?


5. Speaking of this whole election fraud storyline... There have got to be more twists coming. Because Olivia is principled. She'll do "bad" things sometimes, but only if they are ultimately for the sake of what's "right."


Spoiler



(Like giving Quinn her new identity b/c she wasn't actually a bomber. Or breaking up Abby and David to protect both of them.) And as much as Olivia loves Fitz, I don't think she would have agreed to steal an election for him. Not unless he was supposed to win it anyway.


 So what are we missing? What don't we understand about all this yet?


----------



## Vet

I'm really behind! I just watched Episode 3. Who was in bed in the very last scene?

eta: got my answer on the next episode! I love this show!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> Nooooo.....not James. He's so cute! And the relationship between him and Cyrus is so refreshing.


Agreed and agreed. It's a big part of what makes Cyrus likable to any degree, too.


----------



## Cindy416

Wow! I can't believe that I'm the first to comment on last night's show. All I can say is .....Wow! Loved the flashbacks! I keep wondering if the shooter really is the person who was shown. That seems a bit too cut and dried, although I realize that tracking down the person could still be drawn out for weeks. Too many things to talk about in spoiler mode, so I'll just say Wow again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm watching right now -- only about 10 min in -- and my main thought is, "No means no, even if you're the president!" I know it's borderline and supposed to be sexy, but still, grr.

Anyway, I have a feeling I know who they show as the shooter, b/c a friend posted something on Twitter, but I'm looking forward to finding out in like 30-40 min.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm watching right now -- only about 10 min in -- and my main thought is, "No means no, even if you're the president!" I know it's borderline and supposed to be sexy, but still, grr.


I know, ick. Plus, I didn't like the whole "no, no, no, well, OK" aspect. Made me think less of her.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

HAHAHA Sally Hemings/Thomas Jefferson reference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> HAHAHA Sally Hemings/Thomas Jefferson reference.


I thought that was great!

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I LOVE that the women are the ones taking charge in this episode. (Well, minus that "no no no, oh fine" bit.) I'm talking more about the VP/Olivia/Mellie stuff.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

WOOOOOOOW. They've set up an interesting conundrum for the presidency moving forward. (I wonder what would really happen in this situation...)

I've now seen the shooter. (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Next week's episode cannot come quickly enough. I really want to understand this!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ooo, great links, thanks! But warning: Folks who haven't watched the ep yet and/or don't want to be spoiled, do not click them! (There are some good observations and theories, one of which I agree with.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ooo, sneak peek video (1 min long) from tonight's ep: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152336099005103

Just a snippet of conversation between Olivia and Cyrus, but it was moving to me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Wow.

.
.
.
.

WOW.

I think my favorite part about this show, besides the great characters and the dynamics they have between one another, is that they're SMART. It would have been so easy, at multiple points in this episode, to let X fall for what Y was trying to pull on him, or for B to believe the deception that A was trying to convince her of. But the writers don't let themselves off the hook that way. As a writer I really respect that, and as a fan I sure am enjoying the hell out of it.

Last thought: How rude of the teaser to ask "But can you wait till January?" when they know damn well we don't have a choice! >P


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

The only thing that didn't make total sense to me was the scene near the end with Abby and David. Like, I got the *emotional* aspect of it -- or at least, as much as you can understand something that I don't think either of them fully understood either -- but I'm just wondering if there's a logistical thing going on too... Or maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Well there goes that relationship!


Spoiler



(I'm talking about Olivia and Edison mainly, but also Huck and Kate/Becky obviously. )



As usual, I thought the writing was excellent. The episode felt a bit more predictable than most, but still compelling and smart. I'm looking forward to seeing how Olivia & co. wiggle their way out of this new, enormous predicament.


----------



## Cindy416

My daughters and I love scandal! Could Tony Goldwyn be better in his role? Not in my opinion. Love the rest of the cast, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great episode!

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hm, may need to rewatch to listen to the last song again. I don't recall it particularly...

I did end up blogging about the latest Scandal and Grey's Anatomy, and how I'm quitting Revenge: http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/12/tv-talk-my-abc-shows/

The Scandal relevant part:



> Spoiler level: Low.
> 
> Thursday night's episode, while somewhat predictible (a first!), continued the special mix of smart and funny dialogue, emotional character development, and gray area ethical quandaries that I've come to love.
> 
> Every time I try to pick a favorite - David's "the United States of America is in this room" speech, the confrontation with Mellie at the hospital, Harrison blowing off the ditz at the bar, Huck cringing from Olivia's touch, Cyrus going to see his baby - another great scene comes to mind. It's a good problem to have.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Thanks! And yeah, Shonda's fabulous. I really admire her talent.

Ooo, an oldie! Love it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oooo, short sneak peek of a scene between Olivia and Edison from tomorrow night's ep: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152432075550103&set=vb.212455292117594&type=2&theater


----------



## Y. K. Greene

All I can think is: at what point is it *ever* a good idea to accuse your smart, powerful (and occasionally devious) girlfriend of that? If it isn't true, you're relationship is done and you're _not_ getting a second chance. If it isn't, no way she admits to it and your relationship is done and you're _not_ getting a second chance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, it's off to a great start....

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

What a show! It never disappoints.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Aw, I forgot to keep an eye out for the Movado...

_(I'll try to keep my language vague so this isn't really spoilery...)_

Just watched, and I enjoyed it, though it's prob not a "fave episode ever" or anything. Best part for me was the scene in the elevator, starting when Mellie shows up. She is such a show-stealer for me!

Even though it wasn't my favorite episode, it was still top-notch. The flashbacks added a lot for me, and even if I was a bit disappointed in Olivia's choice, I finally felt like I understood it. And I loved how they came full circle and have now at last answered the question of what was in it for her.

Barry Goldblatt was a great guest star (I've loved him since Spin City) and it was interesting how they used him to further flesh out Fitz's character. (Btw, "he's the real deal" line from Cyrus really reminded me of the Ryan Gosling / George Clooney movie, Ides of March.)

I was NOT expecting the two twists at the end -- Fitz's answer to Mellie's question, and then Edison's question of Olivia. Will be interesting to see how things progress... Too bad we have to wait 2 weeks!

Other tidbits:
- I wonder how Guillermo Diaz feels about Huck's flashback hair, lol.
- It was fun to see Past Abby and Past Harrison.
- VP Sally Langston is such a great character. I found her scene with Fitz really touching, even though I had no idea whether or not it was sincere. (I suspect that it WAS, although I don't think it makes her any nicer, haha.)


----------



## Cindy416

I thought the show was good, and really enjoyed seeing Barry Bostwick again, although he wasn't the nicest of guys. Typical overbearing successful politician.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cindy416 said:


> I thought the show was good, and really enjoyed seeing Barry Bostwick again, although he wasn't the nicest of guys. Typical overbearing successful politician.


And see, I thought of him as a typical overbearing father....

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, I thought of him as a typical overbearing father....
> 
> Betsy


 You're right, Betsy.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Wow, did not see that coming! In some ways nothing happened in this ep, and yet it still feels like so much has changed...

(Thank god the teaser says "next week all your questions will be answered" -- normally I'd be skeptical, but the Scandal teasers have been truthful so far!)


----------



## Lee44

I like the show, just watched it, and have watched it periodically, but for some reason I can't commit to it.  I like Kerry's combination of strength and vulnerability, she does it well.  Perhaps I can't commit because I have become such a reality nut.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lee44 said:


> I like Kerry's combination of strength and vulnerability, she does it well.


Agreed.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sorry, didn't mean to give that impression! I just appreciate that the teaser says that (and is probably truthful, since the other times it's said things like that, it came through) because so many shows will drag out answers forever. Instead, Scandal just gives us new questions. ;P

Finale shouldn't be until May, like usual.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ah okay! Yeah, that is kind of "finale" language. Thank goodness we have a couple more months with Olivia Pope and Associates.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh James...

I love this show so much.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

("Oh Abby..." too.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> Poor David.....


Oh yeah, him too. Damn this show. It just rips your heart every which way.

(On a lighter note, I have to admit, I found everything between Mellie and the baby amusing.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

HOLY CRAP.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Honestly, I suspected ALL of that from the moment we saw him go to her hospital room. But... wow, they really went there.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> TMZ had Tony Goldwyn on this week. He was out and a lady fan asked him if he was still acting. I don't know what he told her but he appeared to be very gracious about it.


ROFL. In fairness, this is like the only thing I can even think of him being in, even though I know I've seen him in other stuff.



Cobbie said:


> He might trust Mellie but I don't. She might love him but I think she would throw him under the bus for her own gain.


Yeah, me either. I'm not even sure I believe that she loves him. Or at least, not in the way that love is supposed to be... _I_ still love her character though.



Cobbie said:


> What a pack of lies and the web they've woven. Next week looks promising with a new love interest for Olivia. It just gets better and better


GAH, my local ABC channel lost audio right as the teaser started, so I could WATCH but not hear.  I'm always glad to see Scott Foley, though.


----------



## Lee44

The show is cast very nicely.  Everyone plays their part so well.  

I was not expecting Fitz to back out so soon.  Such a roller coaster.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm just watching last night's ep now. Only a few min in, but OMG poor David!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Um, not the safest place for a quickie, friends...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

WOW. CREEPER.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> Right! It reminds me of the movie _Sliver_ with Sharon Stone and William Baldwin where he spies on the tenants of his building. <shudder>
> 
> Speaking of.....I have a friend who had a private tour of the White House and she was dancing around the room they were in while waiting for her daughter-in-law who was giving them the tour. Her husband reminded her of the camera in the room...lol. She said there are cameras _everywhere_, yet, didn't Olivia and Fitz have had some of their moments in the Oval Office, or other rooms equally public.  I guess that's called "creative license".


I think I remember an episode in which Cyrus told Fitz that he needed to remember that there were cameras in the Oval Office. Seems as if the Secret Service had gotten an eyeful, too, and they destroyed the evidence.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> Yes, I now remember Cyrus saying that. The Secret Service has certainly done their share of ignoring and covering up.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I won't go into how much it might parallel real life. I don't want to risk starting a political discussion.


Good plan, Cobbie.


Spoiler



I thought the same thing about the parallels.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cindy416 said:


> I think I remember an episode in which Cyrus told Fitz that he needed to remember that there were cameras in the Oval Office. Seems as if the Secret Service had gotten an eyeful, too, and they destroyed the evidence.


I belive Fitz's 2 main Secret Service guys have stated outright that they've deleted footage for him (and lied to Mellie for him too).

Believable or not, I don't mind a bit of creative license.

What I'm worried about is how unlikable Fitz has been lately... Mellie, by contrast, is DELIGHTFULLY unlikable! But she's not a major love interest that we're supposed to be rooting for! In fact... SPOILERY THEORY:


Spoiler



I'm beginning to wonder if she's the "ultimate" bad guy in this story. To me, that seems the only (?) way we can root for Fitz and Olivia to be together in the end, and the only way the American people would accept Fitz divorcing his wife without tanking his political career. If she does something so abhorrent as to be a traitor to her country, then Fitz would be justified in separating from her, and people would cheer when he moved on to someone upstanding (and beautiful) like Olivia.

That said, they haven't shown Mellie to be *quite* savvy enough for that... Just ruthless. So maybe she's just an over-reacher, and that will ultimately spell her doom.

(OR maybe Shonda's like ten billion times smarter than me and has a third alternative I haven't even though of. Yeah probably. )


----------



## Lee44

I used to be a _Grey's_ fanatic, and it was due to the unresolved romantic conflict between Grey and McMuffin, (I can't remember his name), that I could not hang in there with the show, it was just too long. Maybe that is why it is so difficult for me to truly commit to Scandal. I watch it, love it, but won't allow myself to get hooked.


----------



## Atunah

WHAT THE HELL    

What do I do now. I just got caught up with this show doing a marathon of watching ALL fishing episodes in like 3 days. Or 4, I can't remember. . I been off a few days. I thought, oh fine, let me watch a couple of episodes.  . I couldn't stop, its like crack. Well, what I assume crack feels like. 

OMG I could not stop.

I was never a huge fan of Grey's, I watched and liked the first couple of seasons but got tired of the whinyness off it all especially the blonde one, I already forgot the name. I think I stopped somewhere when the red headed doc started with Grey's best friend and then the other blond doc arrived. I just can't remember. I think I am just tired of hospital shows.

But that show was never this addicting to me. This is like Dynasty on steroids. And the characters, oh the characters. Olivia the BEST leading lady in television. Holy cow she is selling it. And Fitz, never thought I find that actor sexy. .

I still remember when he was taken away by the Langoliers in "Ghost". I still have nightmares about that. 

Oh and Cyrus and his husband.


Spoiler



That emotional scene when Cyrus admitted to fixing the election?


 And they did it all without any clothes on? All bare, down to the soul, literally. 
They have so many great scenes on this show. The actors must be in heaven at how they get to show their chops here.

And I want to strangle the First Lady. I felt so horrible when the shots were fired and for a moment I thought it was her being hit, I cheered, then I realized she wasn't wearing a green dress and then I felt like crap because she was pregnant. Argg I hate her. 

Which is why


Spoiler



I was cheering again in the last episode when Cyrus took that knife out of his back and slammed it right into hers. The way he set her up, brilliant. Then I feel like crap again because I am cheering for a guy that send a hitman to kill a pregnant woman.   



This show is turning my right and wrong all upside down and I am loving every minute of it.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Love it, love it. The actors on this show are outstanding and the heat between Fitz and Olivia is straight out of a steamy romance novel! 
Atunah...I didn't realize that Fitz is the same actor who was the baddie in Ghost. I despised him, as I should. Now he's a stud. I'm fickle, I guess. 
The show never disappoints and I, too, loved the way Cyrus passed the knife in his back along to Mellie. It's a sure bet that she'll return it to him in spades. Her speech pattern grates as much as the words she says.


----------



## Lee44

Atunah - your description and excitement drips from the forum page!  How wonderful.  I almost want to go back and watch the show in one fell swoop, based purely on your comment. (I have been resisting liking this show - I have not watched each episode - don't want to commit)

However, your comment actually has me considering.  Maybe what I need is a marathon!

So funny!


----------



## katiemoe

I have recently found myself surprisingly much more addicted to this show than I expected. Love the twists and turns.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I was traveling last week so I'm only just now watching the most recent episode, but (a) yes, Atunah's post made me smile too, (b) OMG GHOST, THAT'S WHERE I KNOW FITZ FROM!, and (c) PHEW Scott Foley's not a creeper! At least, not in precisely the way I was worried about.

"This show is turning my right and wrong all upside down and I am loving every minute of it."

YUUUUUUUUUUP. Welcome to the club. 

Now, back to the ep. I can't wait for all y'all's comments to make sense to me!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

All caught up!

Is it just me, or does anyone else not care about this poor dead Wendy person? I think they need to keep reminding us that it's ultimately David who's on the line, because otherwise I find myself disinterested. (But maybe that's just me.)

YAY SCOTT FOLEY. I'm so interested to see how things go with his character. (Irrelevant observation: I think he's gotten handsomer as he's gotten older. I never watched Felicity, but I've been rewatching Dawson's Creek during chores, and Foley had a role there for a while, plus he was married to Jennifer Garner, who I've loved ever since Alias.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> There's a line in this article that says "Fitz just seems like an incredibly powerful, petulant child, while Olivia has handled everything with grace and decorum". I couldn't put my finger on it about Fitz but this says it best for me.


I agree. I've always been iffy about him (the character) as a love interest -- being President, being MARRIED, being sort of flip-floppy, etc. -- but lately they're pushing him and more and more into the unlikable category, and I worry about whether or not he can be redeemed.

Then again, Shonda does tend to pull things off that I never thought possible...



Lee44 said:


> I used to be a _Grey's_ fanatic, and it was due to the unresolved romantic conflict between Grey and McMuffin, (I can't remember his name), that I could not hang in there with the show, it was just too long. Maybe that is why it is so difficult for me to truly commit to Scandal. I watch it, love it, but won't allow myself to get hooked.


ROFL at McMuffin.



Cobbie said:


> Mellie won't give up the White House without a fight and Shonda won't resolve the romantic triangle conflict this season...or possibly next...and risk removing the tension that keeps us on the edge of out seats. (Now watch it all get wrapped up nice and sweet in the next episode, lol. She might not be ten billion times smarter than you, *Kristan*, but I _know_ she's ten billion times smarter than I am.)


Oh no, when I meant "maybe Mellie is the ultimate bad guy," I was talking long-term, like end of show, not any particular season. But that's probably not the end game anyway. Seems like they're painting Mellie to be ambitious and conniving -- but not quite smart enough to pull it off in the end.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Love that they added Scott Foley in the mix. Great to see him back on TV, and I think the triangle between him, Fitz, and Olivia should get pretty interesting...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Carrie Rubin said:


> Love that they added Scott Foley in the mix. Great to see him back on TV, and I think the triangle between him, Fitz, and Olivia should get pretty interesting...


Totally agree! I actually have only seen him as a guest star on Dawson's Creek and Grey's Anatomy, but he was so endearing in the latter that I'm thinking about watching Felicity on Netflix soon.

As for the love triangle... honestly, I find it very hard to want Olivia with Fitz anymore. She made some mistakes, but he did something truly despicable, AND he's acting like a moron/lout ever since.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Totally agree! I actually have only seen him as a guest star on Dawson's Creek and Grey's Anatomy, but he was so endearing in the latter that I'm thinking about watching Felicity on Netflix soon.


Foley also had a recurring guest role in Scrubs, seasons 3 and 8. Very funny. And yeah, kind of easy on the eyes, too.


----------



## MSCHELL

I am so addicted, I love this show. For the past 2 weeks nothing but repeats though, it's driving me crazy....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

We should be getting a new episode this Thursday!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Could Fitz's recent reprehensible behavior and personality change have anything to do with being shot in the head and almost dying? It seems that he couldn't emerge from a traumatic injury like that and be "normal." Of course his guilt about murdering a Supreme Court Justice might have something to do with it too. 

He and Olivia were a believable couple before the assassination attempt and since I liked them then, I want to think he's not really in charge of how he's been acting lately. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Harriet Schultz said:


> He and Olivia were a believable couple before the assassination attempt and since I liked them then, I want to think he's not really in charge of how he's been acting lately.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Makes good sense, and I think you're right. Some of his poor judgment and irritability is a result of his injury, which, I might add, he made quite the amazing recovery from.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sneak peek of tonight's episode! http://tv.yahoo.com/news/-scandal--exclusive-clip---normal-is-over--for-guest-star-lisa-edelstein-232216366.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Beautiful, beautiful scene between Kerry Washington and Lisa Edelstein in the dining room.

I also thought the way Olivia and Fitz's phone call was counterpoint-ed with the argument between the husband and wife was really smart.

Huck's tutelage of Quinn is adorable, haha. I dunno if I want them to link romantically, but I guess I'm not opposed to it either.


Spoiler



What doesn't make sense to me is, if the dry cleaner was in on it, why would he even have given the clothes to Quinn in the first place? Unless they were setting her up



The talk between Harrison and Abby was heartbreaking, but so real. I mean, I've definitely felt that way with people. (Like, oh, wakeup call, my relationship with you is a lower priority than X, Y, Z.) Do we think they'll be linked romantically eventually? I kinda liked Abby and David...

I'm not a fan of Fitz right now either, but as you said, Shonda can sometimes work magic. We'll see. I do like that HE helped himself for once, instead of depending on Mellie or Cyrus. (Although I guess Olivia had her hand in it...)

I really, really want to love Jake, but I'm biased because of Scott Foley. I hate that they keep giving him a creepy edge... :/ At least with Edison, we knew he was a good guy, even if he wasn't always on Olivia's side. Still, I've got my fingers crossed that Jake is really a good guy, and the shady business is just a result of being in intelligence. (Although beating up a guy seems like a not very intelligent way to get rid of a photo...)


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Cobbie said:


> I....don't....like....Fitz. I doni't care why he's acting this way, I....don't....like....him....at the moment.


Yeah, he's not exactly Mr. Nice Guy right now. But honestly, I've never really liked him and Olivia together. I think the triangle being created between him, Olivia, and Jake should get pretty interesting.


----------



## prairiesky

Not liking Fitz at all.  His behavior is pretty creepy (spying on Olivia) and the fact that he actually killed someone to save his political scalp is very disgusting.  And, of course, we all would love having a President who drinks too much.  I suppose the entire show is over the top so that we will watch it!


----------



## Meemo

I think Harriet's right about the brain injury - a lot of his behavior is very different from what it was before he was shot.  Not sure he would've killed to save his political life before he was shot, just like I don't think he would've been talking divorce. It's like a filter got broken with the revelation about the election on top of the shooting. 

I never totally "got" their relationship, but of course I never really trusted him since he's a politician. Then again, there are real-life friends whose relationships are a mystery to me too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hm. I initially felt like he was acting different after the shooting because he felt he had been given a second chance, a a new lease on life, and that made him bold. (In fact, he literally said that, I think.) But I wonder if maybe you guys are right; maybe there's a medical/physical component. I wonder if they'll explore it and/or state it outright, or if it will always be something we viewers kind of have to infer...


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hm. I initially felt like he was acting different after the shooting because he felt he had been given a second chance, a a new lease on life, and that made him bold. (In fact, he literally said that, I think.) But I wonder if maybe you guys are right; maybe there's a medical/physical component. I wonder if they'll explore it and/or state it outright, or if it will always be something we viewers kind of have to infer...


They'll bring Meredith and Derrick (sp?) over from Grey's to operate on his brain and fix him! Shonda show synergy (how's that for alliteration?).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Harriet Schultz said:


> They'll bring Meredith and Derrick (sp?) over from Grey's to operate on his brain and fix him! Shonda show synergy (how's that for alliteration?).


LOL that would be the most ridiculous crossover ever...


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Cobbie said:


> Can someone please explain the scene where Huck and Quinn were outside the house watching the man and his daughter? I know I missed a critical part but I have to exchange my DVR and can't watch it again.


Huck was helping Quinn find her 'own family' to watch over (remember he had that family of four he liked to watch over, and then they were killed?) Since Quinn was having issues with her own father/daughter relationship (based on the phone call she made to her father where he wasn't picking up the phone, and she had to keep leaving Happy Birthday messages to him), it appears Huck tried to find her a family of her own to watch over, one that was similar to what she craved in her own life.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Did Mellie actually show a human side last night re: the children not wanting to be around their father in his present mental state?  Or was it a ruse?


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Harriet Schultz said:


> Did Mellie actually show a human side last night re: the children not wanting to be around their father in his present mental state? Or was it a ruse?


I'd like to think it was a human side, but one never knows with her...


----------



## Lee44

If anyone hears about a Scandal marathon, please post it here.  Thank you.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> I loved the smiles shared between Abby and Harrison when they were in the kidnapped girl's apartment and Harrison with a mischievous look, while looking Abby over, said he kept up with girls who kept up with fashion.


Yes! Their relationship is so cute! And I kind of love that it isn't romantic.

Ditto Huck and Quinn. (Although I agree with whoever predicted that this one might go romantic...)



Cobbie said:


> If Bellamy Young doesn't get an Emmy before this series comes to an end there's something wrong in TV Land. I think she's wonderful.


HOLY SMOKES, YES! Mellie has long been one of my favorite characters on the show, and her speech to Fitz this episode perfectly exemplifies why.



Carrie Rubin said:


> I'd like to think it was a human side, but one never knows with her...


Agreed.



Lee44 said:


> If anyone hears about a Scandal marathon, please post it here. Thank you.


Will do! All of Season 1 is available on Netflix (and thus probably Amazon Instant Video and/or Hulu).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh PS:


Spoiler



I'm soooooooo sad about Scott Foley's character. I mean, it's kind of awesome to see him doing something besides the sweet dopey guy, but I kind of wanted him to be the antidote to Fitz... :/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh. My. GOD. The conversations in last night's episode. Heartbreak...

James & Cyrus:
- "I wish you had lied."

Mellie & Fitz:
- "Pretending is what's real."
- "Did I do this to you? ... Because if it was me, I'm sorry."

I still have like 10 min left to watch, but I thought this was a great episode for character/relationship development.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

THREE weeks until the next ep?! *dies*


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> THREE weeks until the next ep?! *dies*


Isn't that cruel?! This show is quickly becoming one of my guiltiest pleasures. Can't wait to find out what happened to Huck (or maybe I don't want to...) and if Jake really was trying to help Olivia or not.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

This is only tangentially related, but I just started watching Felicity, co-starring our dear friend Scott Foley. He's so adorable!


----------



## MSCHELL

I love this show, but I'm so ready for a new episode.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Maybe this sneek peek will help tide you over 2 more days? ;P

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10102034543615093&set=vb.212455292117594&type=2&theater


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Another sneak peek! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10102036676730313&set=vb.212455292117594&type=2&theater

And it's a heartbreaker... (Fitz and Olivia.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I did NOT expect... this. The crossing of all these lines. Bad guys saving good ones. Good guys working for bad ones. So crazy!

Kerry Washington's face and voice are just so mesmerizing. As someone here said before, they manage to convey both strength and vulnerability at the same time. I was so struck by that in the scene with Fitz in the hospital, and in the scene with Huck when she got back to the office.

And Guillermo Diaz? My god.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> I _know_!
> 
> Wasn't Huck darling 14 years ago?


He totally was.  When they showed him back then, I just wanted to grab him and say, "NO, NO, DON'T TAKE THE JOB! NO MONEY IS WORTH IT!"


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Kristan Hoffman said:


> He totally was.  When they showed him back then, I just wanted to grab him and say, "NO, NO, DON'T TAKE THE JOB! NO MONEY IS WORTH IT!"


It wasn't the money; it was the threat of being sent back to Kosovo for two more years.

I cried for him when they showed the final scene. Great actor!


----------



## prairiesky

Heavens!  Such an emotionally charged episode!  I admit to being a bit teary during Olivia's talk with Huck at the end.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yeah, it was Huck & Olivia's talk that really got me teary too. Like, that he even had to question whether or not it was real... Heartbreak!

Have to admit, I was pleasantly surprised that they lived, though. It's not beyond Shonda to have killed them off.

(Sorry, using vague pronouns to make things less spoilery.)


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Have to admit, I was pleasantly surprised that they lived, though. It's not beyond Shonda to have killed them off.


I agree. I was worried things wouldn't end so well for them.

I may be in the minority, but I don't want Olivia to get back with Fitz. He may be the president and all, but I think she can do better.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Carrie Rubin said:


> I may be in the minority, but I don't want Olivia to get back with Fitz. He may be the president and all, but I think she can do better.


I'm with you. I was actually thinking about the show last night, and I remembered/realized that back in Season 1, Fitz slept with that intern! He wasn't her baby daddy, but he was (once again) an adulterer. So yeah, between that whole thing, then Verna, and his incredibly bad behavior lately, I'm not impressed, and not eager for Olivia to return to him.

I MUCH prefer Scott Foley's character, assuming he's not a psychopath murderer.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I MUCH prefer Scott Foley's character, assuming he's not a psychopath murderer.


Agreed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Plus he's hot...

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Plus he's hot...


LOL. True. Story.


----------



## Jaasy

So did Cyrus go back home?  I remember them discussing him coming home but don't remember whether he did or not!

I don't want Fitz and Liv back together, it was wrong when it happened and it's still wrong, IMO!  I'm still upset on why they decided that Mellie should get pregnant!  smh


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> I think back to the scene last season when they were snuggling on the couch and I thought they were so lovely together. Sweet and perfect. So in love.


I KNOW. And they tried to echo that, when he said, "One minute," to her in the hospital room.



Jaasy said:


> So did Cyrus go back home? I remember them discussing him coming home but don't remember whether he did or not!


He's home again. He basically moved back in without giving James a choice.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Carrie Rubin said:


> I agree. I was worried things wouldn't end so well for them.
> 
> I may be in the minority, but I don't want Olivia to get back with Fitz. He may be the president and all, but I think she can do better.


She knows he's bad for her on so many levels, but she's addicted to him and none of the men she's tried to use as methadone have worked. Like any addiction, Fitz is hard for her to kick. She needs to go to rehab (or move far away from D.C.)!


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> I caught Phylicia Rashad from Grey's Anatomy this morning on one of our local shows. She was asked about knowing the script in advance and she said they don't get it until just before the shooting. Shonda Rhimes doesn't want anyone talking about it or they would get "voted off the island". The cast never knows what will happen in the story. You might have already been aware of this but Scandal is, I think, the first Shonda Rhimes show I have watched so I was not familiar with her method.
> 
> She also mentioned end-of-season cliffhangers. Oh, boy!


Cobbie, it's actually Debbie Allen, Phylicia Rashad's sister, who is on Grey's Anatomy. They look so much alike that they could be twins. As for Shonda Rhimes' cliffhangers, she has written some doozies. It should be interesting to see how she ends "Scandal" thus year.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

The Grey's cliffhangers are usually ridiculous. She cuts us off right in the middle of juicy action.

With Scandal last year, I was really, really pleased with how she solved the major mystery of the season, but then introduced the beginning of a new one. I hope hope hope hope hope HOPE she will do the same this time! (Like, tell us who Albatross is, but then give us a hint of the next big problem Olivia Pope and Associates will face.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Holy shaboly! Just watched last night's ep. 

Thoughts to come below. Will update after posting so spoilers don't show up via email...



Spoiler



- DANGIT I'm still not sure if Jake Ballard is a psycho murderer or not. Please not please not please not!

- That said, I have to admit, a small part of me forgave Fitz tonight. His big show of letting the clock run out and choosing Olivia? It worked. Sort of. He still has strikes against him (Verna, the intern affair, being a general @$$-hat) but maybe he's not out of the game yet...

- Hrm. Who is Charlie's other boss? I have to presume we've met him, so...

- Is JAKE the mole?! Please not please not please not!

- Duh, of course it was going to be James doing the interview.

- I adore how David is becoming part of the team. 

- I love how this show makes the weirdest things seem sweet. Like Huck's confession to Olivia. ("The last woman who slept with the president ended up in the Potomac. I want you to stay alive.") And Fitz and Olivia just sitting there with the clock. ("Watch me choose you. Watch me earn you.") And even poor James and Cyrus making up. ("So... we're good? We're okay? Our marriage is okay?")


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was a good episode!



Spoiler



I love the scene of the two of them watching the clock. But I don't trust him. It didn't work for me. I think, if his wife had called him and said, I'm not going to do it, he would keep her around so as to not ruin his presidency. He would try to have it both ways again.



Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

After last night's episode ended all I could do was sit back and say, "wow." Fitz surprised me, as did Mellie. So far Cyrus has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Cindy416

I agree with your assessments of Fitz, Mellie, and Cyrus. As for Tony Goldwyn being a director, I seem to remember reading that he's directed more than acted over the past few years.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I still don't want Olivia to end up with Fitz. I didn't buy that he'd risk the presidency. Poor Fitz, he just can't convince me to root for him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cyrus... To me he's like the flip-side of Huck, in a way. Huck is the guy we love even though he's done tooooons of "bad" things. Cyrus is the guy we hate even though he's done plenty of good things (like hiding Olivia and Fitz's affair so they could continue it, agreeing to the adoption for James, etc.).

And of course, it's because the intentions behind Cyrus's actions are mostly self-serving, whereas Huck is working for others' benefit not his own. Funny how that can make such a difference, eh?

(This whole show basically asks us to question our moral stances on things.)

Still, Cyrus HAS been a friend to Olivia --


Spoiler



and he did NOT order her to be killed, as we were meant to fear all episode


 -- and he DOES love his husband, and he DOES believe in this country and in Fitz. I think he once said something to Fitz along the lines of, "I get my hands dirty so you don't have to." And I guess I give him some credit for all that.

But I can totally see why others wouldn't. 

(And to be clear: I'm talking fiction here. If Cyrus were a real person, I don't think I could be friends with him. I mean, my friends aren't perfect angels, but Cyrus has definitely crossed a lot of lines.)


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Cyrus is definitely one of the more interesting characters. And the actor who plays him is brilliant. He played Meredith's father in Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carrie Rubin said:


> I still don't want Olivia to end up with Fitz. I didn't buy that he'd risk the presidency. Poor Fitz, he just can't convince me to root for him.


I agree completely...


Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> Here's an interesting article about Kerry Washington and Scandal in Parade magazine.
> 
> http://www.parade.com/11185/benjaminsvetkey/kerry-washingtons-scandal-role-breaks-rules-makes-history/


Loved that, thank you for sharing! She is SO beautiful, geez. And smart and eloquent and seemingly down to earth, too.

And how did I forget that she was in Save the Last Dance? I loved that movie as a kid.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Carrie Rubin said:


> Cyrus is definitely one of the more interesting characters. And the actor who plays him is brilliant. He played Meredith's father in Grey's Anatomy.


Yeah, I like how Shonda re-uses some of her actors. I keep hoping Kim Raver will show up on Scandal like Scott Foley did... It's SO interesting to see them play such different types of people!

Meredith's dad vs. Cyrus
Meredith's mom vs. Vice President Sally
Teddy's patient-turned-husband vs. Olivia's lover-turned-bodyguard


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Teddy's patient-turned-husband vs. Olivia's lover-turned-bodyguard


I was not happy when Shonda killed off Teddy. Loved his character. Scott Foley doesn't seem to last long in these shows...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's right, that's where I saw him before....

Kerry Washington was on GMA this morning as she's in the new Tyler Perry movie--the Parade article talked about that.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KW is also going to be on Kelly & Michael today, if you're home or can remotely program your DVR.


Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Whoa.

- First and foremost, I love how they engineered everything with Fitz and Olivia. It's clever from both a character and a story standpoint.


Spoiler



Because it fits -- Olivia _would_ want Fitz to reclaim himself -- and it also sets the show up for the possibility of 4-6 more years (assuming he wins the re-election). And of course, it keeps them apart, which keeps the romantic tension up.



- Second,


Spoiler



BILLY FREAKING CHAMBERS?! If I'm being honest, I don't remember exactly how the last season ended. Did he die, go to jail, what? How is he here?!



- Oh David... Sigh.


Spoiler



It makes me sad, even though I understand he probably still thinks he's doing the right thing by exposing Defiance.



- Omg how heartbreaking was


Spoiler



Cyrus's yelling at James?? :/



- Mellie. As usual, I love her.


Spoiler



And her ruthless, self-serving, smart, hopeful ambitions, both personal and professional.



- Harrison. As usual, I love him.


Spoiler



And his fierce, protective, brotherly love for Olivia.



- Huck.


Spoiler



Kind of annoyed at Quinn for convincing him to let Charlie go, but I liked everything that came before in that scene. His very odd -- but honest -- relationship with Charlie.



- WHO is this dude that's running the show? Got Jake and Cyrus on leashes. Argh.


Spoiler



And why can't Jake just be a good guy?!?!??!?! I don't wanna lose Scott Foley again!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> - Omg how heartbreaking was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cyrus's yelling at James?? :/


Very heartbreaking. James is a saint for staying with the guy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re Fitz and Olivia:


Spoiler



It also fits with my feeling that he has always wanted his cake and to eat it to and he never really wanted to give up everything for her.



Betsy


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Re Fitz and Olivia:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It also fits with my feeling that he has always wanted his cake and to eat it to and he never really wanted to give up everything for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Agreed.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Re Fitz and Olivia:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It also fits with my feeling that he has always wanted his cake and to eat it to and he never really wanted to give up everything for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yep, in at least that way I think he is very much his father's son.



Carrie Rubin said:


> Very heartbreaking. James is a saint for staying with the guy.


I'm wondering if he will after that - some things you just can't take back. What he does next will show how strong James is, or isn't.

And I'm totally bummed about David. And I totally had to Wiki Billy Chambers - remembered his face but not details.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Carrie Rubin said:


> Very heartbreaking. James is a saint for staying with the guy.


Saint or idiot? Cyrus has some serious issues...anger chief among them. He's a bully.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Re: Billy Chambers-
According to Wikipedia, "he was last seen in an elevator with the contractor who killed Amanda."



Spoiler



I.e., with Charlie. Who we now know has been working for him too. Sooooo... yeah. Sigh.

And yet, David gave Billy the Defiance voting card, not Charlie. So hm.



I have to say, another reason I never suspected him is that he's playing Carrie Bradshaw's father over on the CW's "Carrie Diaries," and I didn't think networks liked to share actors. But whatevs. *shrug* I liked him from season 1, and I don't mind him being back.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ooohh, also according to Wikipedia:

"The show was renewed for a 3rd season on May 10th, 2013."

!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Harriet Schultz said:


> Saint or idiot? Cyrus has some serious issues...anger chief among them. He's a bully.


Good point.


----------



## Tyler Cook

I am a huge fan of this show!  

I could not believe the last episode!  My jaw dropped!  I don't want to give any spoilers, but will clearly define the season finale!


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I have to say, another reason I never suspected him is that he's playing Carrie Bradshaw's father over on the CW's "Carrie Diaries," and I didn't think networks liked to share actors. But whatevs. *shrug* I liked him from season 1, and I don't mind him being back.


They didn't in the past, but I see it happening more and more.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Skit with Kerry from the Jimmy Kimmel show: http://www.hulu.com/watch/488686

I thought the concept was funnier than the execution. But! After the skit there's a 30 second clip with Fitz and Olivia from the finale, AND if you let that run out, then it automatically goes into the beginning of her segment on Jimmy (or at least it did for me).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Things do not bode well for Scott Foley staying on Scandal, seeing as I just saw him in a promo for a new Fox TV show called The Goodwin Games.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hm, that video makes The Goodwin Games sound cuter/better than the promo I just saw on TV.

I had to click through a couple things to get to the Bellamy Young Q&A, but I found it, thanks!

Direct link: http://www.eonline.com/news/414535/scandal-scoop-bellamy-young-teases-what-s-next-for-mellie-fitz-and-olivia-after-the-first-lady-s-shocking-move

Plus I found a cute video of the Scandal cast talking about the finale:

http://www.eonline.com/videos/207614/kerry-washington-teases-scandal-finale


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Great interview with Shonda Rimes in last Sunday's New York Times magazine.

Can't wait for the Scandal finale tonight!

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/12/magazine/shonda-rhimes


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Did. NOT. See. THAT. Coming.

Overall loved the ep, except for the final scene with Fitz and Olivia, which I just wasn't sure I bought...

Is it just me, or did things move EVEN FASTER than normal, especially in the beginning?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love LOVE Cyrus.  Great scenes.  Every one.

You don't have to believe the Fitz and Olivia scene.  He's using her the same way he uses everyone.  Soooo self centered.

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy

Wow! That sure came from left field!!!

I agree that the last few minutes went by like a wild fire!



Spoiler



So Quinn is the "new Huck"!

Olivia's dad, git outa here!!!!

And what's up with Rosen? Did he set chambers up? Was the real card destroyed? Maybe I should watch that ep again to see if I can string some things together...

And that hole they threw Jake in was the same hole that Huck was in.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> If Jeff Perry doesn't get nominated for an Emmy.....?? I think he's had some of the best and longest number of lines in the show. Or maybe it's his character's demeaner that makes it seem so. I thought his ambulance scene was hilarious.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love LOVE Cyrus. Great scenes. Every one.


Omg he was sooooooo good last night. So so so so good. Trying to save his friends, even if it hurts them. And the scene with James -- "I don't forgive you." "I don't forgive you either." BWAHAHAHHAA! They are probably the best couple on the show.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> You don't have to believe the Fitz and Olivia scene. He's using her the same way he uses everyone. Soooo self centered.


Hm, what do you mean? Because in that last scene between them, it's Olivia calling the shots, deciding how their relationship will go. (... right?)

Anyway, for me, something about the chemistry or the dialogue or whatever in that scene didn't ring quite true. (It's possible it just paled in comparison to everything else in the episode though haha.)

I am really pleased with how they resolved things with David and with Jake (although my heart breaks for Jake!!). I am very concerned for Quinn.

And of course, I have a LOT of questions about this B613 leader...


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Question about the last five minutes:

The press didn't know that Olivia was the president's mistress,


Spoiler



so how did that break? Could it be that Mellie didn't quite accept Fitz's ridiculous head on knees plea for forgiveness and retaliated for his cruelty? Or was it dead daddy (who was conveniently there to rescue her) who did this?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Well, haha, I think that's the whole point of the cliffhanger. That's the mystery. But I'm sure we'll found out fairly quickly when Season 3 starts.



Spoiler



I kind of *doubt* it was Mellie, unless something happened (off screen) between her and Fitz.

And personally *I* didn't read Fitz's actions as begging, although I think it was *supposed* to be readable that way. *I* think he was just distraught about him and Olivia, and Mellie had to pick up the pieces as usual.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Very upset I missed the finale last night. Getting off this thread now to watch it online.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> I probably shouldn't be answering your questions because I'm usually the one doing the asking but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosen set Chambers up with a fake card and Cyrus destroyed the real one by hammering it to bits on his desk
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Right, everyone?


I believe that is what happened, yes. 

HOWEVER.


Spoiler



When Rosen was making the fake card for Chambers, it seemed like there was plenty of material for additional fake copies...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> Kerry Washington is nominated for an Emmy.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!

Is she the only one though?? Honestly I think Jeff Perry (Cyrus) and Bellamy Grant (Mellie) deserve noms too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hm, what do you mean? Because in that last scene between them, it's Olivia calling the shots, deciding how their relationship will go. (... right?)


I don't really believe he was ever willing to give it all up for love. He's always thought he can have his cake and eat it too.


Spoiler



I wouldn't be surprised if HE didn't leak it to the press.


 Although it's been so long now, I'll have to rewatch it to remember my gut impressions.

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Cobbie said:


> Kerry Washington is nominated for an Emmy.


I'm surprised the show didn't land in the best drama category. It's my favorite.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Apparently BET is running a Scandal marathon today.


----------



## Lee44

I just came here to post that I am watching a Scandal marathon, but you're all over it!!

Hopefully, this will put me where I need to be in terms of knowing the full plot line.


----------



## Lee44

Wow!  This is one of the fastest moving shows I have ever watched.  I am assuming that I am seeing it in order, but I can't tell.  It moves back and forth so much, who knows.  I've decided not to worry about it.  It's an amazing show!

What I don't know is who was the family that Huck was watching, sitting in his car?  The family that Becky killed?  I never got what that was all about.


----------



## Lee44

Cobbie said:


> Aren't they a random family he chose to watch in order to feel normal? Here are some photos (11-14) about that.
> 
> http://abc.go.com/shows/scandal/photos/tag/blown%20away/media/scandal-episode-209-blown-away-03


Thank you so much. That was evil, that means there was no conceivable reason that Becky could come up with for killing the family, other than spite. Just evil.

Thanks so much, I didn't get that.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lisa Kudrow? Okay cool.

SCOTT FOLEY? OMG OMG OM GOM GOM OGMOMGOMGOMGOGMGOGMOGO YEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

I love you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I love the idea of Lisa Kudrow joining the show! And the making of Scott Foley a regular. Makes the end of summer worth looking forward to...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Can't believe we have to wait until Oct 3rd for the premiere. *sad face*

More casting news that I like: http://tvline.com/2013/09/09/scandal-season-3-cast-paul-adelstein-private-practice/

And a very brief teaser for Season 3: http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/08/29/scandal-season-3-promo-battle/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Tonight tonight tonight!

(Only, sadly, I won't be watching until tomorrow, due to the Thurs Night Football game being one I actually care about. Go Bills!)


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I DVR everything, so I won't be watching until tomorrow either. But am looking forward to it!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> Tonight at 7 on ABC there will be an hour's recap of the series. The title is "The Secret Is Out" and will be narrated by Joshua Malina, as David Rosen.
> 
> According to my U-Verse summary he "recaps the shows first two seasons and presents each rumor, lie and affair that has created the path the characters have followed up to this point, leaving viewers new and old ready for season three".


That's smart, haha. It's confusing enough even for people who follow regularly -- can you imagine deciding to jump into the show in-progress?


----------



## Harriet Schultz

SCANDAL has to be the best show on television. The season opener was outstanding.


----------



## Lee44

The season opener was great.  It really helped me organize and figure out the most important things.  I'm not going to miss it this season.  Fantastic show.


----------



## Lee44

I noticed last night that the actors are really good.  They did a good job of selecting the cast members.  High octane.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Watching now! So excited!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Are you kidding?! That's where they leave off?

Bah. Torture.

(But at least Jake Ballard is still in this! )

I didn't really understand Fitz's line to Sally Langdon (about not being married to each other)... But otherwise I was pleased with the dialogue throughout the show and how it revealed/furthered the various relationships. I think my fave scene was between Fitz and Mellie at the end. Along with maybe Olivia and her dad at the beginning.


----------



## Lee44

I didn't understand the comment he made to Sally either.  I think that Mellie is the perfect first lady, she is just so obnoxious, and sees everything as an opportunity to further her own goals (not that first ladies are like that) but she is so good at what she does, I can't imagine anyone else performing the role other than her.

Olivia's father sort of explains why she is such a tough cookie.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lee44 said:


> Olivia's father sort of explains why she is such a tough cookie.


No kidding.

Btw, I love that he's "a curator of antiques for the Smithsonian." LOL. I really hope we get to see him playing that cover sometime.

(That said, I really hope this does NOT turn into Alias, where -- HERE COME ALIAS SPOILERS -- Spy Daddy turns out to be good, and Momma turns out not to be dead, but rather Big Bad Spy Momma herself.)

I wonder what on earth Fitz and Jake did, and what impact it could possibly have on Olivia and everything now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I didn't really understand Fitz's line to Sally Langdon (about not being married to each other)...





Kristan Hoffman said:


> I didn't really understand Fitz's line to Sally Langdon (about not being married to each other)...


I think he was saying he was willing to work with her/help her because they weren't married, having a cynical impression of marriage because of his own.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think he was saying he was willing to work with her/help her because they weren't married, having a cynical impression of marriage because of his own.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I think you're probably right. And I like that idea for that scene/their relationship! But usually Scandal's dialogue is so sharp and clear (without being obnoxiously obvious) and in this case I felt it was a bit ... undercooked.

Speaking of that scene, did anyone else get the impression that Sally was implying that her husband was sleeping around too? Or do you think his "fun" is of a different variety?


----------



## Lee44

Loved the "curator" comment, so . . . so funny.  Yeah, he's a curator all right!

Regarding Sally's husband, based on her body language, I thought that she meant that he was sleeping around on her.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Speaking of that scene, did anyone else get the impression that Sally was implying that her husband was sleeping around too? Or do you think his "fun" is of a different variety?


Hi Kristan,
Yes, my impression was that she was confessing (even to herself, I think) that her husband was sleeping around and Fitz and she recognized that they had something in common in a backward sort of way. It was also apparent by the way they leaned against the desk in silence as the scene ended that they shared the knowledge of the toll the job takes on a person's personal life.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Harriet Schultz said:


> It was also apparent by the way they leaned against the desk in silence as the scene ended that they shared the knowledge of the toll the job takes on a person's personal life.


YES. That's the kind of subtlety/subtext that I love, in Scandal or any writing.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Oh, that Fitz. I hate to like him--he's done some pretty nasty things--and yet I find him fascinating. Guess that's a sign of great writing and a great actor.

And I agree--I think the Vice-President was saying her husband was messing around, too. 

Looking forward to next week. Wasn't Jake sealed up in a hole the last time we saw him?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Carrie Rubin said:


> Wasn't Jake sealed up in a hole the last time we saw him?


Yup! Which we know has happened to Huck in the past, too. And, uh, wasn't good for his mental/emotional state... :/

That reminds me: There's a bit of logic lacking in Spy Daddy's explanation to Liv about ordering Jake killed, not her. Because if he wanted Jake killed, then why would he have later stuck Jake in the hole instead of just killing him?


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> That reminds me: There's a bit of logic lacking in Spy Daddy's explanation to Liv about ordering Jake killed, not her. Because if he wanted Jake killed, then why would he have later stuck Jake in the hole instead of just killing him?


Agreed! But I'm glad he didn't.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> I DVRed Tony Goldwyn on Arsenio last night. He was really cute.
> 
> Tonight at 7 on ABC there will be an hour's recap of the series. The title is "The Secret Is Out" and will be narrated by Joshua Malina, as David Rosen.
> 
> According to my U-Verse summary he "recaps the shows first two seasons and presents each rumor, lie and affair that has created the path the characters have followed up to this point, leaving viewers new and old ready for season three".


I loved the retrospective. As a faithful viewer of the series, it was nice to get a quick reminder of thg major plot points.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh man, the Fug Girls are doing "fug the show" for Scandal now! (Or were they doing it before and I just forgot? Either way, I love it.)

In these features, they (ostensibly) discuss the characters' fashion, and recap each episode. If anyone wants to see the latest: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-1-10-2013

Also, part of the commentary from slide 13 made me do a double-take:



> apparently her father "Eli" is still a curator of antiquities, so whether that man is also Rowan or some other fake Papa Pope is anyone's guess and probably also a plot point


Hm. I missed that the father was given a second name. I wonder if it's a second person, or one of them is just a fake name for the same person.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I don't really like the new makeup on either of them. They look better without, IMO. (Not that they look BAD with, obviously.)

The rest of the episode was a bit dumb, honestly. There's no way a super spy agency would operate like that. Huck just blabbing his secret? Daddy Pope living on that street and using that pen? I mean, come on.

But you know why I don't care?

JAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!

(Also, I did like how Olivia yelled at Fitz and it got him back on track. It's like, don't make your mutual sacrifices be for nothing.)


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Poor Jake. He's looking a bit rough! Am interested to see how that will play out.

I love the show, but one thing I've noticed is that every actor seems to deliver their lines so forcibly, especially when it's a mini 'speech.' Their words come out in a strikingly similar cadence. Am I the only one to notice this? I know the show is supposed to be dramatic, but the rushed, don't-take-a-breath line delivery seems to be overdone. Watch for it, and let me know what you think. Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> But you know why I don't care?
> 
> JAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!


+1


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LOL Betsy.



Carrie Rubin said:


> I love the show, but one thing I've noticed is that every actor seems to deliver their lines so forcibly, especially when it's a mini 'speech.' Their words come out in a strikingly similar cadence. Am I the only one to notice this? I know the show is supposed to be dramatic, but the rushed, don't-take-a-breath line delivery seems to be overdone. Watch for it, and let me know what you think. Maybe I'm just crazy.


Yes. This is true. The cadence, and the repetition of phrases for emphasis. It's a Shonda Rhimes tic. The Grey's cast does it too.

You're not crazy. At least not for noticing this.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> You're not crazy. At least not for noticing this.


Good to know!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

New recap from the Fug Girls: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-2-10-2013

ROFL about being busted by the pen: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-2-10-2013/img_6863-1024x768

Also LOL: "It's just too bad that never in the HISTORY of her life has Olivia Pope ever shrieked "WE ARE DONE" at someone with whom she was actually done."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sneak peek photos from tonight's episode!

http://abc.go.com/shows/scandal/photos/season/03/episode-303-mrs-smith-goes-to-washington/media/episode-303-mrs-smith-goes-to-washington-001

They're really not spoilery, and mostly of JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE in a scene continued from the end of last week.


----------



## LBrent

Thank you Betsy The Quilter for directing me here, I had no idea this section existed. I'm always at the Writer's Cafe.

My daughter & I have been a gladiators since Scandal's 1st episode.

Love Josh Malina, so cute and clueless.

Love Huck. Love love love Cyrus (and his hubby).

Mellie is batsh*t crazy.

Joe Morton is deliciously evil.

Love Jaaaaake (OMG).

Can't wait to see how Fitz gets out of this mess.

Olivia [le sigh].


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Cobbie said:


> Jake looks like he's lost weight. Of course, he's been in a hole for three months.


Glad no one's tried to push that as a diet plan yet!


----------



## LBrent

I just read this entire thread to get caught up.

I saw someone mention Tony Goldwyn was in Ghost. I remember him from Kiss The Girls with Ashley Judd/Morgan Freeman/Cary Elwes. He was the other killer.

But I didn't see a mention that Tony Goldwyn is actually Hollywood royalty.

Goldwyn as in Samuel Goldwyn (Tony's grandfather) as in Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer studios (MGM that produced The Wizard of Oz with Judy Garland). His father was Samuel Goldwyn Jr. Pretty interesting, huh?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Welcome to the thread! And wow you read the whole thing?! That's dedication.

New ep tonight, yay!

Yeah, Tony Goldwyn's family background IS interesting. I remember reading about it on Wikipedia (I wiki EVERYONE hahaha) but I guess because he's pretty talented himself, and low-key about it, I don't think about it much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Holy crap, Olivia!!!  That's all I can say at this point....

*commercial break ends*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Holy crap, Olivia!!! That's all I can say at this point....


OMG I KNOW.

Nothing about this episode is particularly plausible, but hey, it's exciting. I can suspend disbelief for a little while longer. (But watch how far you push it, Shonda...)

Also, more Jake please.


----------



## LBrent

I'm a huge movie buff so when I saw him back in Season 1 it was driving me nuts thinking of where I'd seen him before. That weekend Kiss The Girls was on and I recognized him as the 1st killer.

I think he looks better as he's gotten older.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Uuugggghhhh and now my heart just aches for all the real men and women who might be in similar situations to that woman and her son.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Cobbie said:


> I IMDB everyone, lol. I remember Ghost but I don't remember him. I actually don't know where I've seen him in the past but after Scandal started I looked him up and learned of his Hollywood "royalty" background. I love his speaking voice.


Re: Tony in Ghost
He was the character who set up the financial mess that cost Patrick Swazey's character his life...and THEN he came on to Demi Moore. He ended up crashing through a plate glass window (I think), perhaps with a push from the "ghost," but I'm not sure about that. He was despicable!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Latest Fug Girls recap! http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-3-10-2013


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Jake can come stay with me... 

ROFL at Huck tonight: "Why are you worried? I come to work, I do my job, I go home. I have appropriate emotional reactions and I take social cues for interaction. I'm being normal."


----------



## AmberDa1

Cobbie said:


> LOL! I was thinking the same thing about Jake. He can put his slippers under my bed anytime. (Call me Mrs. Robinson, lol.)
> 
> I had forgotten Lisa Kudrow was going to guest on the show. She's so good. I'm taping her on Kimmel and will be interested in hearing what she has to say about being in the show.
> 
> In critiquing the scenes, how in the world could Jake sit on a bench so near to Rowan and Curus and go unnoticed? But that's show business, I guess.


lol, I thought the same thing when I saw Jake on the bench


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yep, it's more dumb spy stuff.

Not that all spy stuff is dumb. Just, on this show, it's definitely their weak point. Politics/romance is their wheelhouse.

How was Kudrow on Kimmel? Did she say anything of interest?

Cute vid of Josh Malina interviewing Scott Foley: http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/10/24/scandal-scott-foley-jake-josh-malina/


----------



## LBrent

Poor Josh Malina with those puppy dog eyes. 

He always looks like he needs to be gathered against an ample bosom for comfort and consoling. 

Poor baby.


----------



## LBrent

Cobbie said:


> LOL! Are you volunteering?


Erm...Was I that obvious? 

I was trying to be subtle. Lol


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LBrent said:


> He always looks like he needs to be gathered against an ample bosom for comfort and consoling.


I LOL-ed. 

The only other thing that bothered me about last night's ep (besides Jake being so obvious eavesdropping on the park bench) was the wife being so clueless. "What do we do next?" she asks Olivia at one point. UM, HELLO. You are a partner at a law firm. You would know how these things should go.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh oh oh. A couple spoiler-y ruminations, too. Will update this post so the spoilers don't go through email.



Spoiler



- I don't care very much about Remington, as much as they're trying to make me. But right now my theory is that the mission was something bad -- or at least something that went horribly awry -- and Foster pretended to be the pilot so that Fitz wouldn't look bad and could maintain his political trajectory.

- I love that Lisa Kudrow's senator character is going to run against Fitz!

- I wonder what it means that Fitz DOES know Rowan/Eli/Daddy Pope after all. And if he knew Daddy Pope all along, then why didn't he just personally call and get Jake released a couple episodes back? Why did he keep having Cyrus run interference? Unless he doesn't know who Daddy Pope REALLY is, and their "reunion" is about something else? But the tone of the scene doesn't really support that...


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I love seeing Jake and Olivia together, much more so than her with the president.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Carrie Rubin said:


> I love seeing Jake and Olivia together, much more so than her with the president.


TRUE THAT.



Cobbie said:


> Are the camera's still in Olivia's apartment? I don't remember seeing them in this episode.


I vaguely remember Huck "cleaning" her apartment? At the very least I assume she would have removed them as soon as she learned they existed.

I don't know if Fitz is "softening" toward Mellie, at least not romantically, but I thought that scene where he defended her was a nice moment. I think he just thought he was doing the right thing (which seemed to be the theme for him, this episode) and Mellie was thinking/hoping it was something more, hence her huffing off at the end when she realized it wasn't.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I don't know if Fitz is "softening" toward Mellie, at least not romantically, but I thought that scene where he defended her was a nice moment. I think he just thought he was doing the right thing (which seemed to be the theme for him, this episode) and Mellie was thinking/hoping it was something more, hence her huffing off at the end when she realized it wasn't.


I was thinking she huffed off because she almost fell for his affections and was mad at herself for doing so. Didn't she tell him last time that she would take him down if need be, and that Olivia was her trump card? She was pretty brutal to him as I recall (when they were sharing a drink at the table, and she was drunk). I thought maybe she didn't want to let down her guard again. But I'd kind of like to see them rekindle something. Humanizes them a bit.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Good point! And I don't think what I said and what you said are mutually exclusive. In fact, I think they tie in quite nicely. She thought he was being kind and that let that soften her, which she didn't want to do.

I completely agree that seeing them rekindle something -- even if it's not love in the traditional romantic sense -- would humanize them and make their relationship/the show more complex and compelling.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Latest Fug Girls recap! http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-4-10-2013

I definitely LOL-ed and agreed with their opening statement:

"I liked this show better before it hit its head on the toilet seat and woke up thinking it was Diet Homeland."

There are a couple other great lines in the slides (esp about Huck) that cracked me up.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Confirmed: Kerry Washington expecting her first child!

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2013/10/30/scandal-kerry-washington-pregnant-nnamdi-asomugha-expecting-first-child/

I totally respect her desire for privacy, but I'm also glad she's not making us play the is-she-or-isn't-she game. I'm happy to hear about whatever details _she_ chooses to share.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> So how will this affect her wardrobe and what will Fug have to say about her new look? I don't think the timing will work in Kerry's favor.


Olivia-Fitz love child? Dun dun dun...

Actually one of the comments on the latest Fug recap was pretty funny:

"Given Olivia's already established preference for (odd fitting) pantsuits, it shouldn't be that hard to hide. She can simply start wearing peplum suit jackets. OR, she can be having Jake's baby. Between KW and SF, the size of that kid's peepers would be almost alien level."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sneak peak photos from tomorrow night's ep: http://abc.go.com/shows/scandal/photos/season/03/episode-305-more-cattle-less-bull/_m_kerry-washington-scandal-more-cattle-less-bull

Very low level "spoiler": That guy (Paul Edelstein?) from Private Practice is in some of the pics, so I guess his guest role is starting!

Absolutely not a spoiler: Kerry looks stunning and flawless, as ever.

PS: Did anyone else realize/hear that Tony Goldwyn is the dad in the upcoming Divergent movie?


----------



## Jaasy

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Confirmed: Kerry Washington expecting her first child!
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2013/10/30/scandal-kerry-washington-pregnant-nnamdi-asomugha-expecting-first-child/
> 
> I totally respect her desire for privacy, but I'm also glad she's not making us play the is-she-or-isn't-she game. I'm happy to hear about whatever details _she_ chooses to share.


IMO, there is no "privacy" when you're in the middle of a top show like Scandal! Especially when something like "pregnancy" shows physically. So Shonda better come up with something, FAST!


----------



## LBrent

Nice! I hope the stupid tabloids respect her privacy.

I forsee one gorgeous kid coming though.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Scott Foley made it into the regular credits! If that happened last week, I didn't notice.

Also, Paul Edelstein's opening scene cracked me up.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lisa Kudrow is wonderful. I'd vote for her!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Mother effing storm is interrupting the Olivia/Fitz phone call! *anger face* Gonna have to watch on the ABC app tomorrow.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

My god. That scene with Mellie and Olivia actually had me in tears.

_Updated to add: Twitter has reminded me that Mellie has repeatedly said she could/would use Olivia against Fitz, and that basically she can't be trusted. Hmm..._


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

OH GOD.

That's... not fair. Whyyyyyyy do they keep breaking each other?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> I don't know if he was in the regular credits last week but wasn't it announced before the season started that he was being added to the regular cast? Weren't we all swooning over that fact, lol?


Yes. Well, I interpreted the announcement as meaning that he would be a long-term recur-er again, like Season 2. But I think that was just my heart guarding against hope. 



Cobbie said:


> Who is Abby's ex-husband?


I was wondering that too! I bet it's Paul Edelstein's character.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yes, abusive husband = Abby's past. But she also talked about how he's part of a political family and they "owned" her and no one would have suspected or believed. Even so, he was pretty smarmy in that opening scene. I think it's possible.

Thanks for the fun factoid! The name "Amanda Turner" means nothing to me (how cruel) but I know the actress was the intern Fitz slept with in season 1, because she was a long-time character on Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Kristan Hoffman said:


> My god. That scene with Mellie and Olivia actually had me in tears.
> 
> _Updated to add: Twitter has reminded me that Mellie has repeatedly said she could/would use Olivia against Fitz, and that basically she can't be trusted. Hmm..._


Is Mellie short for Machiavelli because she epitomizes the name.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Haha! I always assumed Mellie was short for Melinda.

LA Times recap of last night's ep (WITH SPOILERS, FYI) makes many good points: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/showtracker/la-et-st-scandal-recap-fitz-20131101,0,5155408.story#axzz2jPaZyWYB


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> My god. That scene with Mellie and Olivia actually had me in tears.


Seriously?  The whole time all I could think of is what the ?#!? is she up to?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously?  The whole time all I could think of is what the ?#!? is she up to?


Lol yeah, I know, I know. Looking back I feel dumb. I just kept thinking about how hard that must have been for Mellie, to humble herself before Olivia. Mellie/Bellamy totally duped me.


----------



## LBrent

Cobbie said:


> I'm taping Kimmel tonight to see the guy who LBrent thinks "needs to be gathered against an ample bosom for comfort and consoling".


Lol. Josh Malina? He plays David, Abby's on again/betray/off again/make up/betray boyfriend with the glasses.

My favourite scene with them was last season when they were mad at each other after she stole the chip and she goes to his home, pushes him inside, knocks him to the floor, molesticates him fully dressed, then gets up and walks out.

The look on his face is, "Huh?"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh oh oh! I forgot to mention: The guy who plays VP Sally's husband was my favorite character/actor from Heroes. It's big/good casting, which leads me to believe he may play a significant role in upcoming episodes.

Also, generally speaking, I love how Scandal has taken previous Shonda Rhimes-associated actors and COMPLETELY reversed their personalities. (Another reason I'm somewhat suspicious of Paul Edelstein right now. )

And did anyone else LOL at "How do you print?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> And did anyone else LOL at "How do you print?"


Me! *waves hand*


----------



## LBrent

OMG, that was hilarious. Kerry Washington should pull a prank on him after that. Too funny!


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Haha! I always assumed Mellie was short for Melinda.


And I assumed it was Melanie...hmmmm....

ETA: Just checked good ol' IMDB, apparently it's Millicent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OMG, did anyone else see Kerry Washington on SNL last night?  Hysterical!

The fake commercial was fantastic - she and troupe member Jay Pharaoh did a take off on "What does the fox say" called "What does my girl say?"  where KW played his girlfriend who had just caught another woman texting him.  

Still laughing...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cobbie said:


> Rats! I meant to tape that. And I was still up reading with the TV off. I've never seen her do comedy but on talk shows she's so unaffected and cute that I'm sure she's great in funny skits.


She was great. I'm pretty sure that the NBC shows are available on free Hulu for at least a few days....you might check there.

EDIT: Here's the link to the full episode on the NBC website:
http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/november-2-kerry-washington/n42656/

Doesn't work on my iPad, but if you're on the computer, it should.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Haha I'm watching it on Hulu right now and already laughing!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay I thought Kerry did a really good job the whole time, but the skits started out strong and petered out over the hour. Still, not bad overall.

Latest Fug Girls recap: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-5-11-2013


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Apparently Shonda has an endgame in mind for Scandal: http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2013/11/07/243515839/shonda-rhimes-knows-where-this-scandal-will-end?sc=tw


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Latest Fug Girls recap: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-6-11-2013

And part of my comment on the recap post, which I also present here for general show discussion:

_This episode was fine -- the Josie Marcus stuff was good, even -- but what frustrates me is how this show has become a game of Let's Keep Information Away From the Audience. That's not what Season 1 was about, nor most of Season 2. IMO this show used to be about Let's Keep Giving Jaw-Dropping Information to the Audience and See How They (and the Characters React). That was way more fun and satisfying and clever._


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Mellie was interviewed on one of the morning shows yesterday...not sure which because I watched it while flying cross country on Virgin America! Bellamy, the person, is so different from her character! She was very clear that she and the Prez were once deeply in love...sounds like a flashback is coming.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

You should be a fortune teller.


----------



## LBrent

Whoa!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Haha, I love that that could be in reaction to any number of things from last night's ep.

(Except the last thing. I thought the last thing was so obvious. Like, everyone's been guessing that already.)

(Not that everything has to be a surprise! But... it's been done before.)

Overall I liked last night's ep A LOT. I mean, Mellie's one of my favorite characters, so that's part of it. But also, I just thought it felt more like a Season 1 episode. That top-notch quality. Not just fast-talking and "omg what's the secret" -- but really thoughtful, nuanced problems, and these complicated people who are in complicated relationships with each other.

That said, a lot of people have been remarking on 2 things lately, and they were both evident last night:

1. Cyrus's husband played a really nice role in Season 2, but more and more this season he's being used as a convenience/prop for the storylines. Not really digging that.

2. Quinn. Deranged little Baby Huck. People seem to be annoyed by her storyline. I've been sort of back and forth, which I guess puts me on the fence, and last night reinforced that. I wonder if it will make other viewers more or less interested in her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Haha, I love that that could be in reaction to any number of things from last night's ep.
> 
> (Except the last thing. I thought the last thing was so obvious. Like, everyone's been guessing that already.)
> 
> (Not that everything has to be a surprise! But... it's been done before.)
> 
> Overall I liked last night's ep A LOT. I mean, Mellie's one of my favorite characters, so that's part of it. But also, I just thought it felt more like a Season 1 episode. That top-notch quality. Not just fast-talking and "omg what's the secret" -- but really thoughtful, nuanced problems, and these complicated people who are in complicated relationships with each other.
> 
> That said, a lot of people have been remarking on 2 things lately, and they were both evident last night:
> 
> 1. Cyrus's husband played a really nice role in Season 2, but more and more this season he's being used as a convenience/prop for the storylines. Not really digging that.
> 
> 2. Quinn. Deranged little Baby Huck. People seem to be annoyed by her storyline. I've been sort of back and forth, which I guess puts me on the fence, and last night reinforced that. I wonder if it will make other viewers more or less interested in her.


Yeah, the last thing was kinda anti-climactic after all the fore-shadowing.

But Quinn has been annoying me for some time, so I'm kinda delighted by the turn her story has taken. Couldn't happen to a nicer person. 

Betsy


----------



## LBrent

Erm...Quinn's been annoying me for awhile. I've been tolerating her to see more Huck.

The show wouldn't be the same without Mellie's special brand of cccccrazy.

Is it my imagination or didn't they hint around about Mellie's secret


Spoiler



(re: FIL)


 early on in the show, like Season 1? I seem to remember getting an "Ewww" feeling way back then, but the writers didn't persue the hint.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

LBrent said:


> Is it my imagination or didn't they hint around about Mellie's secret early on in the show, like Season 1? I seem to remember getting an "Ewww" feeling way back then, but the writers didn't persue the hint.


I don't recall it specifically, but now you've got me wanting to rewatch Season 1 and see what seeds they might have planted.

(NO pun intended. Ew.)


----------



## LBrent

I think it was a very fast subliminal type of flashback when Fitz was a drunken mess and it hinted at the secret.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

In rewatching last night's episode, I have a couple additional thoughts:

- Bellamy Young = AMAZING. Someone get the woman an Emmy already.

- Why won't Fitz just tell Olivia what Remington is now? Big Gerry told Mellie way back in the day. (Or is there more to it than what Big Gerry told Mellie?)

- Every time I think I can't like Fitz again, he does something wonderful, like stand up for Mellie in the interview.

- If Daniel Douglas swings that way, why was he leering at Mellie during grace? And if he swings both ways, then why wouldn't he have been interested in the escort? And do we think Sally knows this about her husband?

- If this is B613's recruitment process, it's no wonder they have so many troublesome operatives. Quinn has NOT been performing well. WHY would they want her as a "super spy"?

- Additional actors that are in unexpected roles, considering the ones they were famous for in the past: George Newbern (Charlie), Barry Bostwick (Big Gerry), and I guess Khandi Alexander (Mama Pope).


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Cobbie said:


> I'm still reeling with the fact that Mellie's and Fitz's first child is probably not Fitz's and how that happened. Oh, boy! But it reinforced the belief that behind every great man is a great woman, or, in this case, an ambitious one. Mellie ended up having the upper hand with old daddy-in-law.


Yes! Reeling is right. And I second everyone's opinion on the less than stellar storyline for Quinn. I can see her being written off at some point.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> - If Daniel Douglas swings that way, why was he leering at Mellie during grace?


I wondered the same thing about the VP's husband. I don't like the VP at all. I wish they'd give her a quality that made us care more about her. Would make her ambush against the president more interesting.

I was also losing interest in Quinn so this livened things up a bit. I'm curious to see how it pans out, even though I'm not really thrilled with her story line as of late.


----------



## LBrent

The Vice President's husband is like a creepier/not as smart version of Mellie in that he's driven by his desire to be a political spouse. I like Mellie better.


----------



## Atunah

I am only doing a fly by. I am still 2 episodes behind, currently watching. So please forgive me for not reading the posts or directly responding. Yet.  

But holy carp this show still kicks some butt. I don't know how they do it after that many episodes, but I am glued to the TV and they still shock me. There are so few shows that can pull this suspense and drama off mixed in with infuriating soap opera stuff. I swear, I go between wanting the strangle some of the characters to giving them a hug. 

I am watching Icarus now so after that one more and I am caught up. I was going to stop after the last one, but I am still picking my jaw off the carpet so I have to watch that one too.


----------



## Atunah

No, let me rephrase that.

I went  then   going to    and finally







and another one









I thought that was it and then









WTF


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

ROFL Atunah.

That smiley, and that post, are the best.

Fug Girls recap of the Mellie episode: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-6-2-11-2013


----------



## Lee44

As a new Scandler, or perhaps Scandlette, I must say, "Wow," regarding this week, and it looks like next week I'll be saying "Wow Wee."  I am so happy I started following this show.  I am such a groupie.  

Shonda must tell her writers, "ok, guys, make sure that it is over the top, and when you get it over the top, make sure that it is over the top of that."  I would love to sit in with the writers and just get a sense of how they come up with this stuff!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

"Winter finale" is referring to the fact that Scandal is deliberately written in arcs of 10-13 episodes, instead of the full season 20-23 like most other dramas. It's like 2 mini-seasons each year.

I was actually really disappointed with most of this week's episode. Too predictable, and practically ignored the character growth we've seen over the past 2.5 years. Or heck, even just the character growth from last episode!

But whatever. I know I'll be in the minority on this.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

No prob. 

Also, I'm rewatching last night's ep (a common thing nowadays, since it's hard to pick up on all the quick dialogue and little details) and damn that's a beautiful house.


----------



## LBrent

Spoiler



Oh, Olivia...[sigh]





Spoiler



Oh, James...[sob]





Spoiler



Oh, Harrison...[mwrar]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I was actually really disappointed with most of this week's episode. Too predictable, and practically ignored the character growth we've seen over the past 2.5 years. Or heck, even just the character growth from last episode!


It wasn't my favorite episode.


Spoiler



I sooooo don't want her with Fitz...



Thought this was interesting in today's Washington Post. I can't say I noticed the clothing change:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/tv/washingtons-scandal-closet-holds-many-outfits/2013/11/21/9e3de1cc-5068-11e3-a7f0-b790929232e1_story.html

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Eh, my not liking the episode has nothing to do with Team Fitz vs. Team Jake. The "twists" were just weak, IMO. I feel like the writers have started aiming for shocking instead of clever, and that's a gross misinterpretation of what fans fell in love with in this show.

Yeah the only wardrobe change I've noticed has nothing to do with color (which I still can't think of a single example of!). All I see is baby-hiding -- which they've done a nice job of. Nothing too obvious, except maybe the enormous white purse which she suddenly takes everywhere. Honestly if I didn't know Kerry was pregnant, I wouldn't really suspect.

On that note, though, I did have a thought... I wonder if this week's dalliance is going to lead to Olivia's being pregnant. OR I wonder if taking a couple months off after the "winter finale" is going to allow Kerry to have the baby and come back ready to Pope. The timing might be too tight for the latter, but since she's keeping it private, I have no real sense of her due date or anything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, that comment was separate.  I was agreeing with you about the weakness of the episode, and should have put "Plus" in the spoilered part. 

Betsy


----------



## AmberDa1

I wasn't too crazy about the latest epi either, but looking forward to the winter finale


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ah, haha, got it. Hey, glad to see I'm not the only one who wasn't dazzled!

Don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on the show. I just like to see it at its strongest/smartest, that's all.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

For anyone else who is a Mellie/Bellamy Young fan, this clip of her on Wendy Williams is pretty fun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsTJwUskiEg

(She is kind of hyper at first, then settles down and gives a smart answer to a Scandal question, and tells a cute anecdote about an Oscar party.)

Two-part winter finale, coming up tomorrow!


----------



## Atunah

I am looking forward to tomorrow, but I also agree a bit on the shock value. When I posted all my smilies in that one post, it was still kind of the way I loved this show. Problem is, it seems they don't really know were to go from here. There seems to be a bit of the finesse missing. When I think back on the last 2 seasons, there were a lot of wtf moments, but they were all so delicately woven into one another that it just felt rewarding. It was all working together like a nice swiss clock movement. Its a bit more disjointed and stuck somehow. 
Last episode was almost predictable in that sledgehammer way. 

And I am getting a tad tired of the back and forth. Sigh. I'll be glued to the Roku regardless for future episodes. I am way too attached to these people.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Atunah said:


> I am looking forward to tomorrow, but I also agree a bit on the shock value. ... it seems they don't really know were to go from here. There seems to be a bit of the finesse missing. When I think back on the last 2 seasons, there were a lot of wtf moments, but they were all so delicately woven into one another that it just felt rewarding. It was all working together like a nice swiss clock movement. Its a bit more disjointed and stuck somehow.
> Last episode was almost predictable in that sledgehammer way.
> 
> And I am getting a tad tired of the back and forth. Sigh. I'll be glued to the Roku regardless for future episodes. I am way too attached to these people.


Yes to all of that!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

AAHHH if anyone wants a brief teaser of tonight's ep, there's a new clip up on the main website:

http://abc.go.com/shows/scandal

(It's "Preview 309: Safe House" in case they change out the videos after tonight.)

Not sure if I'm going to watch this ep live or wait till tomorrow, because my Texans are playing tonight. But then again, my Texans are probably _losing_ tonight, soooo...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cobbie said:


> As interesting as I think this show is and knowing I probably won't stop watching it, the violence is getting to me.


*nods* It's fairly unnecessary.

That scene with James and Cyrus on the other hand... Heartbreak.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

HOOOOOOOLYYYYYYY SH*TTTTTTT.

Did not see that last thing coming.

Everything with Mama Pope, though? Duh. And kind of dumb writing too. Like, way overly convenient.

Still, if I forgive that (which I would do more easily if the previous eps had been stronger -- but fine fine, I still forgive), then overall I quite liked this episode. Lots of great moments, and pushing of relationships.

Needs more Mellie, though. ;P


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Every time Huck started to do his thing, I had to switch to The Sound of Music and watch Carrie Underwood for a few minutes as an antidote. As someone else said, the scene with James and Cyrus was superb acting, but I think Cyrus is lower than a bottom feeder and am starting to look forward to a bad end for him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Harriet Schultz said:


> I think Cyrus is lower than a bottom feeder and am starting to look forward to a bad end for him.


I go back and forth on him. Which I guess is what I love about the show in general. They're all so complex and imperfect, and every time I think one of them has crossed the line (the unforgivable line), something happens to turn my feelings around.

I should note: In real life, they'd all disgust me. But I give fictional characters much more leeway. ;P


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh, and the name thing:


Spoiler



As far as Olivia (and the team) knew, her mother's name was Maya. The person calling asked for Marie, which is the same name that was on the no-fly list: Marie Wallace. Which is how Olivia realized that Marie Wallace wasn't invented after all; it was her real name, and Maya was the fake name.



Thoughts as I rewatch last night's ep:

- I still don't really understand the logistics of Operation Remington. Sometimes, like in Jake's scene with Fitz last night, it seems like they were both in the know all along -- but it's been established in past episodes that they didn't, right?

- Also,


Spoiler



if Mama Pope IS a terrorist, then why the heck would she want to be on a plane that she was going to blow up? And what organization is she working for? GAH just give us the details already, this is stupid.



- No word since that gala about Abby's husband, so I guess that's not a thread they're planning to pursue. (For now?)

- I'm guessing Harrison's past will be the subject of the rest of the season when we pick up in Jan/Feb?

- I really liked that James called Cyrus to task not only for the screw-ups in their personal relationship, but also for the wrong Cyrus was willing to do to Daniel Douglas as a man with conflicted feelings about his sexuality.

- I will say -- if you can overlook Scandal's ridiculous Alias copycatting* -- Khandi Alexander is doing an amazing job with the role of Mama Pope.

* Since WHEN does Olivia Pope speak Cantonese? {rolls eyes}

- I am strangely fond of Charlie.

- James is no angel either. I mean, he was wronged, but then he did wrong too.

- I thought Jake's cell phone comment was hilarious. Totally the kind of line that you miss, but is quietly genius.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> - Also,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if Mama Pope IS a terrorist, then why the heck would she want to be on a plane that she was going to blow up? And what organization is she working for? GAH just give us the details already, this is stupid.


But


Spoiler



she didn't blow up the plane? It was shot down? Maybe because a terrorist (Mama Pope) was on it?


 I'm so confused... I need to watch this season again.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Latest Fug Girls recap: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-episode-3-9-12-2013


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Admittedly, I'm only halfway through last night's episode, but I might be done with Scandal.

Maybe.

Probably.

I don't know.

But geez, everyone is HIDEOUS.

Except Abby and David. Can they get a spinoff show?


----------



## Cindy416

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Admittedly, I'm only halfway through last night's episode, but I might be done with Scandal.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Probably.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> But geez, everyone is HIDEOUS.
> 
> Except Abby and David. Can they get a spinoff show?
> [/quote
> 
> Wait until you've seen the whole episode. I think the show has jumped the proverbial shark. Don't get me wrong. I'll probably still watch just because Tony Goldwyn is unbelievably hot (not his character, though), but it seems as if there are just too many crazy things going on. I'm pretty good at keeping track of convoluted plots, but this show is getting a bit carried away. I think Shonda Rimes needs to dial it back a bit.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yeah, I finished the ep, and I'm ready to quit. The actors are all pretty phenomenal (esp. Bellamy Young, Jeff Perry, and Kate Burton) but the writers are making poor decisions left and right. There are plot holes and failures of logic so large I can fly a jet through them.

(Even Mama Pope, who's been locked in a cell for 20+ years and can barely figure out a cell phone, can somehow fly a jet through them. Then turn around and land in DC without anyone noticing!)

What I loved about this show was that the characters made us question right and wrong all the time. Sometimes that meant they walked a fine line between good and evil, likable and atrocious. But at the end of the day, the show always came back to the relationships between the characters, who were trying (if sometimes failing) to do good things for the people they cared about.

That was enough to make me overlook most of the early improbabilities. But I feel like that core has gone by the wayside in favor of spy hijinks (that are mostly regurgitated from Alias), not to mention shock value twists. And instead of moral ambiguity, it has become a contest of pushing each character to the brink of irredeemable, just to see if they can pull them back.

Half the main characters have LITERALLY gotten away with murder at this point.

And what was the point of Fitz talking in such a demeaning and vulgar way about Olivia? Much less to her own father?

*takes a deep breath*

It makes me so sad to see this show going down a direction that I would call "in the toilet." (Especially since I was the reason that several of my friends started watching!) Truth be told, I'll probably give it one or two more episodes in the spring to be sure of my decision, but unless the writers can get a grip on reality, I think I'm going to have an extra free hour on Thursday nights.


----------



## Lee44

I think that perhaps the reason that I love the show is that I don't analyze it.  I just watch it, enjoy it and wonder how much crazier could it possibly get next week.  I'm not aware of any holes in plot or logic, not saying that there aren't any, just saying that I don't look for it, or care if I find it.  Just entertainment.  Love the show.

The only thing I do wonder is if Shonda says to the writers, "ok guys, for the next episode, it has to get more incredible than the last."  Aside from that it's just fun to watch the show unfold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had a blast....loved the episode.  I'm with Lee, I just go along for the ride, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I, too, am with Lee and Betsy on this. It's entertainment and I don't analyze it each time my mouth falls open to utter, "what the*>$#!"

If Scandal ever reaches the point that Lost did (a former favorite show) and becomes so confusing that it's no longer entertaining, I'll quit. But for now I'm still enjoying Olivia, Cyrus's over the top emotional crises, the veep's ambivalence about almost everything, Mellie anytime she says anything, and Tony G's looks. 

I think Olivia's parents have ruined the show and I much preferred the weekly "fixer" stories of season 1.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm not one to overanalyze tv shows, but I did find myself re-watching all of this season's shows just so that I could see if I missed anything because the show got pretty convoluted. (I kept asking myself if I should have seen things coming, or if it was the intent of the writers to just spring things on us out of the blue.) I think that Huck's treatment of Quinn in the episode before last really did it for me. I'm not big on watching any sort of torture anyway, and the thought that he'd treat her that way really touched a nerve. (Having had a lot of dental work done, any time I see or read about a character undergoing dental torture, it freaks me out. "Marathon Man," anyone? Still makes me shudder.)

(I realize that my previous post made it sound as if I don't allow myself to be caught up in the story just for the sake of fun and/or entertainment. Actually, I'm a very forgiving tv viewer. Shark jumping doesn't usually bother me.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Harriet Schultz said:


> I think Olivia's parents have ruined the show and I much preferred the weekly "fixer" stories of season 1.


Yeah I think that's part of my frustration. The "fixer" stories showed us that Olivia and the team are good at their jobs. (And usually there were still twists.) I love when the writers delve into personal arcs (like with her parents, or the various romances) but I still need to see that these are competent people who aren't always entrenched in ridiculous drama. Personally, respect is a big part of what endears characters to me. (Respecting their morals -- HAH, not on this show -- or their achievements or their compassion or whatever.) That's why the Josie Marcus storyline of this season worked for me, but this B316 stuff does not. (THEY ARE ALL THE WORST SPIES.)

Anyway, I promise I'm not trying to rain on the parade -- and if you feel like I am, don't worry. If I do end up quitting the show, I'll go quietly, haha.

Either way, I'll probably keep reading the Fug Girls recaps (same way I do for Revenge, which I also quit, for similar reasons) if anyone wants me to continue posting links?


----------



## Doril

I should really watch Scandal. I keep hearing great things.


----------



## bordercollielady

Cindy416 said:


> I think that Huck's treatment of Quinn in the episode before last really did it for me.


Just watched the Finale. I feel the same way about Huck - was really turned off .. just never thought he would do that to Quinn. But I did enjoy the finale ..


Spoiler



loved that Jake took over B-613


 - Will be interesting next season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just watched last night's new ep. My tweets...

- Against my better judgment, I'm watching #Scandal on my lunch break. Yep, everyone is still odious. Sigh...

- I'm going to have to return to fanfic, and bring Mellie, Jake, and Abby with me. Maybe Sally too, just to keep things interesting. #Scandal

- Fitz is terrible and gross. #Scandal


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Fug Girls recap! http://www.gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-recap-season-3-episode-11-03-2014


----------



## LBrent

Run, Olivia, run!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Loved Liv's opening speech.

I soooo want her with Jake.

Betsy


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I soooo want her with Jake.
> 
> Betsy


Me, too! Time to say "so long" to Fritz, I think.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Did Jake get a lot of good screen time this past Thursday? That might convince me to watch it. I only caught the opening scene, with Fitz and Olivia yelling at each other, and I was like, Nope, no thanks, I'm done.

*super sad face*


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Did Jake get a lot of good screen time this past Thursday?


He did get more screen time, and I suspect in his new position, he's going to get more. And perhaps more of Olivia, too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Decisions decisions...

For now, the recap! http://www.gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-recap-season-3-episode-12-03-2014


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Not a spoiler, and fairly amusing:

https://twitter.com/JOEtheMORTON/status/444310508586278913

(Just maybe don't scroll down for the response tweets bc I can't guarantee people won't have spoilers in there.)


----------



## LBrent

I loved the line about him being left at the altar in Different World. Lol


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Not a spoiler, and fairly amusing:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JOEtheMORTON/status/444310508586278913


Ha, that's so funny! I just watched last night's episode. NOT what I expected to happen.


----------



## LBrent

Jake is breaking my heart!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Latest Fug Girls recap: http://www.gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-recap-season-3-episode-13-03-2014

ETA: This is pretty much how I'm following the show now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Latest Fug Girls recap: http://www.gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-recap-season-3-episode-13-03-2014
> 
> ETA: This is pretty much how I'm following the show now.


I've never actually gone to the recap pages here. Is there an actual recap? I just see this below a pic:
This show loses me all the time, and then it makes Kate Burton say, "YUM YUM, CRISPY PIGGY, YUM YUM," and I am back in again.

This week's anagram: Jake Ballard Command.

and a bunch of comments....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ah, sorry! I don't particularly care for the Go Fug Yourself site design, but I've gotten used to it, so I didn't even think about how confusing it might be to a newcomer.  

The recaps are told through the image gallery. So below the photos, but above the "This week's anagram" text, is a link that says "28 photos in gallery." There are then screencaps to click through, accompanied by hilarious commentary that summarizes the scenes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ah, sorry! I don't particularly care for the Go Fug Yourself site design, but I've gotten used to it, so I didn't even think about how confusing it might be to a newcomer.
> 
> The recaps are told through the image gallery. So below the photos, but above the "This week's anagram" text, is a link that says "28 photos in gallery." There are then screencaps to click through, accompanied by hilarious commentary that summarizes the scenes.


I have to click 28 times?  Have I mentioned lately I'm really, really lazy? Sigh....

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Like I said, I'm not a fan of the site design. It was all done to make people click through more pages -- i.e., generate more ad views.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I got as far as click #11 before I decided it wasn't worth the effort, sorry. Don't know whether this set isn't up to par or if I'm just grumpy today  but most of them just seemed like people trying to be clever. I did like this one, though:



Spoiler



Meanwhile, the Crispy Piggy is kicking ass in his mock-debate. This episode is full of cast members who only have one scene and possibly only even one LINE, including: Jon Tenney, Mellie, Joe Morton, Huck, Charlie, and Tom Amandes (as Reston, the other candidate). That is a lot of poorly dispersed cash. Mellie/Bellamy, however, is really throwing herself into her Sally Langston impression, and it's actually really funny. IF ONLY she checked her Twitter feed for inspiration, because she could've screamed, "YUM YUM CRISPY PIGGY," and Fitz would've had an aneurysm and Fritz down there on the end would've thrown her on the table and been like, "I'LL BRING THE BACON."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

No need to apologize; I'm sure the GFY recaps aren't for everyone. And sure, like anything, they vary in quality from week to week. Some slides make me guffaw out loud. Others I skim and move on quickly.

Kate Burton is amazing. Bellamy Young as Kate Burton is also amazing. Like I said, I would like them (and Jake and Abby) to get their own spinoff.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

WHOA. I caught an old ep of Grey's Anatomy on Lifetime today during lunch, and who do I see guest starring but Scandal's very own Hollis Doyle! SANS SOUTHERN ACCENT. It's so weird.

(But he still plays a bad guy -- a doc who won't treat an AIDS patient.)


----------



## Lee44

I was looking at Ghost today and thought, is that Tony Goldwyn?  I realized that although I enjoy him in Scandal, I hate his Presidential hair.  He's so much more handsome without that look, although he certainly looks Presidential.  I guess they accomplished their goal.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Last night's episode...WOW! Emmys all around.


----------



## Lee44

Harriet Schultz said:


> Last night's episode...WOW! Emmys all around.


Funny, as I was watching Cyrus, I was thinking just that. He is so intensely emotional, if they don't at least nominate him for it what would be the point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harriet Schultz said:


> Last night's episode...WOW! Emmys all around.


I can't say I cared much for the episode as a whole, though the flashbacks of Cyrus and James (?) meeting were kinda cool, but Jeff Perry's performance was fantastic. I've always liked him as an actor. Loved him on Nash Bridges...

Betsy


----------



## LBrent

Spoiler



Ohhh, Jake...


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't say I cared much for the episode as a whole, though the flashbacks of Cyrus and James (?) meeting were kinda cool, but Jeff Perry's performance was fantastic. I've always liked him as an actor. Loved him on Nash Bridges...
> 
> Betsy


I definitely agree about Jeff Perry. His face and body conveyed so much emotion that there was no need for dialog. Scott Foley's scene with James in the final minutes of the episode showed a twisted kind of humanity, although nothing that came close to redeeming his actions in my opinion.


----------



## LBrent

I spent a great deal of time sobbing during this episode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LBrent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, Jake...


Indeed....


----------



## LBrent

I'm sorry, but Jake always seems so incredibly sad that it just breaks my heart.

He always looks so...I dunno...like he needs to be clasped to an ample bosom.

Oh, I forgot...



Spoiler



Mellie and that guy making out!!!!! Whaaaaat??


----------



## LBrent

Um.

Could Fitz be more of a selfish butthead


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Latest Fug Girls recap - http://www.gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-recap-season-3-episode-15-03-2014

Jake looks good in Slide 15, and that's pretty much all I care about.

I do like the actress that plays Adnan Salif though. She had a recurring guest role on HIMYM for a while.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LBrent said:


> Um.
> 
> Could Fitz be more of a selfish butthead


=typical man (excluding my husband, of course). Also, this really isn't new. It's always been all about Fitz. I've never liked him. 

Betsy


----------



## Lee44

I suspect that I might be the only person, but I am really excited about next weeks episode!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That was a heck of an episode.  Lots going on.  I'll never think of French bread in quite the same way....  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff Parry was on Kimmel last night (I think).  He was so light hearted and funny--the exact opposite of Cyrus.  He said he played Cyrus for two episodes before he realized the character was supposed to be gay. 

Betsy


----------



## Lee44

. . . and the Emmy goes to . . .  Jeff Perry!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lee44 said:


> . . . and the Emmy goes to . . . Jeff Perry!


YES!


----------



## LBrent

Cyrus is a genius...an evil genius!


----------



## Lee44

LBrent said:


> Cyrus is a genius...an evil genius!


Can't wait for next week! As Cyrus was walking around the White House, did you see that smile on his face (and the "smile" music that was playing in the background - can't remember the name of the song, but), so, so Cyrus!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What a fabulous episode.  Going to watch it again just to see Cyrus smile.  Oh, my.

Betsy


----------



## LBrent

Yes!

What I love about Cyrus is that he's so unashamedly and unrepentantly and deliciously evil.

He relishes it, much the same as Papa & Mama Pope.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And drunk Mellie is delightful.  The actress does it so well...

Betsy


----------



## LBrent

Spoiler



My son and I were just discussing whether we believe Mellie was given the real Big Jerry/lil Jerry/baby daddy DNA results or the fake results Olivia's office created using the hair Abby tweezered from Dominic's dead body.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LBrent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My son and I were just discussing whether we believe Mellie was given the real Big Jerry/lil Jerry/baby daddy DNA results or the fake results Olivia's office created using the hair Abby tweezered from Dominic's dead body.


That's a good question!


----------



## LBrent

Drunk Mellie was the best!

Wait!

My niece just suggested


Spoiler



that since we now know that Dominic and Mama Pope go waaay back, what if Papa Pope wanted Dominic's hair so it could be tested for DNA to see if Olivia is his child


----------



## Lee44

Thank you Betsy, your comment made me realize that I could find and restore the last episode of Scandal in my DVR.  Below is the song playing in the background (which we probably remember from back in the day) while Cyrus was walking through the White House in glee, it starts when he's in his office and hangs up the phone with Jake:

Smiling faces sometimes pretend to be your friend
Smiling faces show no traces of the evil that lurks within
Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes
They don't tell the truth uh
Smiling faces, smiling faces
Tell lies and I got proof
The truth is in the eyes
Cause the eyes don't lie, amen

Remember a smile is just
A frown turned upside down
My friend let me tell you
Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes
They don't tell the truth, uh
Smiling faces, smiling faces
Tell lies and I got proof

I wonder who gets the job of picking the background songs to match the scenes.  Powerful choice of song!


----------



## Lee44

LBrent said:


> Drunk Mellie was the best!
> 
> Wait!
> 
> My niece just suggested
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that since we now know that Dominic and Mama Pope go waaay back, what if Papa Pope wanted Dominic's hair so it could be tested for DNA to see if Olivia is his child


I just saw your post. What are you trying to become a writer for the show? With a plot twist concept like that, you are well on your way!!


----------



## LBrent

Lee44 said:


> I just saw your post. What are you trying to become a writer for the show? With a plot twist concept like that, you are well on your way!!


Dun, dun, dun!



That would be a HUGE plot twist. And in keeping with the rest of The Whitehouse Maury Show episode.

 Lol



Spoiler



"Who dat is?" "My baby daddy." "I'm 110% sure, Maury!" "You are NOT the father!"


----------



## Lee44

LBrent said:


> Dun, dun, dun!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a HUGE plot twist. And in keeping with the rest of The Whitehouse Maury Show episode.
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Who dat is?" "My baby daddy." "I'm 110% sure, Maury!" "You are NOT the father!"


Oh, I see that you are willing to admit to having watched a few Maury baby daddy shows . . . oh . . wait . . . how did I know that? (She clears her throat)

Not that I have ever watched the show, of course, let's be clear about that . . . just sayin'


----------



## LBrent

Ever notice the participants who say they are over 100% right are usually wrong?

I can just see Mellie now...



Spoiler



"Fitz is my baby daddy, Maury!"


----------



## Lee44

LBrent said:


> Ever notice the participants who say they are over 100% right are usually wrong?
> 
> I can just see Mellie now...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Fitz is my baby daddy, Maury!"


Yes, not only the ones who say they are 100% right, but the ones who come on 5 or 6 times in a row for the same child, each time insisting that this has to be their baby daddy. "I know it for sure, Maury! This time, I know it for sure." Drum roll. "You are not the baby's father!!!!"

Mellie is doing such a good job. You can simply read her facial and physical expressions alone, and they tell the story.


Spoiler



At the end of the last episode, when they showed her reviewing the paternity results, she didn't have to say anything, the whole story was told on her face.


----------



## LBrent

OMG, I remember a very slight built young blonde gal who was on Maury with 15 guys to test! Each time we had our fingers crossed that this would be the father, but nope.

Sheesh. I don't think they found the guy that show.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

FWIW, the past couple Fug Girls recaps have been in long-scrolling form instead of slides:

http://www.gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-scandal-season-3-episode-17-04-2014


----------



## Sandpiper

I don't watch Scandal, but those that do might be interested -- Shonda Rhimes and some of the cast are going to be on Jimmy Kimmel tomorrow night.  Some talk about season 3 finale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo that was one heck of an opening scene!

Betsy


----------



## LBrent

Great googly moogly!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I think they packed a bit too much into that final hour. Whoa. My head is spinning.


----------



## LBrent

Surprisingly, it was Mellie who broke my heart.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carrie Rubin said:


> I think they packed a bit too much into that final hour. Whoa. My head is spinning.


Gonna have to watch it again....

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Just watched the finale.. Wow...  when does the next season start?  so many questions..


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Caught part of the "Behind the Scandalabra" special before last night's Grey's, and I have to say, the telenovela spoof was pretty funny. 

Also, spoiler via news about one cast member who isn't returning...


Spoiler



http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/columbus-short-not-returning-scandal-season-4-statement-2014254


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*refuses to click on spoiler block*  I don't want to know...don't want to know.... 

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Caught part of the "Behind the Scandalabra" special before last night's Grey's, and I have to say, the telenovela spoof was pretty funny.
> 
> Besides the over the top telenovela, "Escándalo," Behind the Scandalabra featured Jimmy Kimmel interviewing Shonda Rhimes and also showed the sets (Olivia's apartment is conveniently located off the hallway to her gladiator office). I thought it was a great hour for Scandal fans.


----------



## LBrent

Harriet Schultz said:


> Kristan Hoffman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caught part of the "Behind the Scandalabra" special before last night's Grey's, and I have to say, the telenovela spoof was pretty funny.
> 
> Besides the over the top telenovela, "Escandalo," Behind the Scandalabra featured Jimmy Kimmel interviewing Shonda Rhimes and also showed the sets (Olivia's apartment is conveniently located off the hallway to her gladiator office). I thought it was a great hour for Scandal fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can we get wine glasses that huge and Jake to pour wine
Click to expand...


----------



## Meemo

LBrent said:


> Where can we get wine glasses that huge and Jake to pour wine


I can help with the wine glass:


Unfortunately I can't help with the Jake part.


----------



## Atunah

I finally got around to watching the last episode. 

This show is seriously f-ed up.   . I still got whiplash from all the mental and emotional zig zag. 

Just nothing else like it on TV. 

I need a drink, but its only 1pm here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As they say in the Navy (so I hear), it's always 5 o'clock somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As they say in the Navy (so I hear), it's always 5 o'clock somewhere.
> 
> Betsy


I like that. . Or next time I'll just say I am still on inner Bavarian time. 7 hours later.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Thursday is now Shonda-y. ABC is giving the whole primetime lineup to her -- wow!

Preview of the new show: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbSl-SPyHtg&feature=youtu.be

Viola Davis + actor who played Dean Thomas in Harry Potter = yes please!

(Although I do have a couple misgivings about other aspects...)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yoiks. Looks like Tony Goldwyn is putting his Creepy!Fitz vibe to good use... http://www.mylifetime.com/movies/outlaw-prophet-warren-jeffs


----------



## LBrent

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Thursday is now Shonda-y. ABC is giving the whole primetime lineup to her -- wow!
> 
> Preview of the new show: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbSl-SPyHtg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Viola Davis + actor who played Dean Thomas in Harry Potter = yes please!
> 
> (Although I do have a couple misgivings about other aspects...)


Whoa!


----------



## Lee44

I've been away for a bit, and fully expected an in depth discussion about Scandal fully formed and matured, instead, I find a desert and see tumbleweed blowing in the wind.  What happened guys!!!  I still love Scandal, what happened to everyone?  Is my voice like the echo of a yodeler on the mountainside, alone?


----------



## Lee44

Ok, I'll sit here in the tumbleweed waiting for the sun to shine (smile)!!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yeah, I had to step away from the numerous unhealthy relationships in this show. It just became too unappealing for me. I miss the characters, though! Individually, they're all SO interesting. Team Mellie forever!


----------



## KindleGirl

Anyone still watching this?? I'm late to the party as usual. I spent the last 2 weeks watching from the beginning to this week's show! All I can say is WOW, what a ride!  I was a little unsure of it at first because they talked so freakin' fast I could barely keep up. Guess I got used to it because after the first few shows I was hooked big time. Watching it one right after the other really highlighted changes from season to season, but I love the show. I don't analyze plots, etc.....I'm too busy trying to follow the story and keep up who's working for who, etc....lol. These people would definitely make me sick in real life, but it's fun watching on tv. I can't wait to see where it all goes. The good thing about catching up is that I could watch them one episode after the other and the cliffhangers didn't bother me. Now I'm not sure how I'm going to go a week between episodes! Although I will get more reading done now. 

Jake is so cute, David is so funny and I feel so sorry for him sometimes. He and Abby together just cracks me up. Absolutely no filters are used when they are talking! As with many of the characters, I love them one show and hate them the next...lol. 

So, with this week's episode...do you think Olivia has finally made her decision between Fitz and Jake?


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I watch Scandal every week and have since the beginning. Like you, I don't analyze it. I do enough of that with my books so I just sit back and enjoy it. 

As for your Fitz/Jake question ... I think her rant at Fitz was indicative of her mental state after fearing for her life for so long (we never found out how long she was held). PTSD. I expect her to behave erratically for a while. Will Fitz call off the war now that she's safe?


----------



## KindleGirl

Harriet Schultz said:


> I watch Scandal every week and have since the beginning. Like you, I don't analyze it. I do enough of that with my books so I just sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> As for your Fitz/Jake question ... I think her rant at Fitz was indicative of her mental state after fearing for her life for so long (we never found out how long she was held). PTSD. I expect her to behave erratically for a while. Will Fitz call off the war now that she's safe?


I wondered the same thing. I don't think she really chose Jake either, she said she was choosing herself. I thought it may be a reaction to her scare as well...guess we'll see. I think the preview for next week mentioned that they would be looking at removing troops and ending the war.

I can't really decide who I want her to end up with. Jake is so cute, but the way he fell in love with her was kinda creepy since he got to know her when he was spying on her for Fitz. They've kind of had an odd relationship and I wonder if it really is love. I'm not sure it is on her part yet, and choosing him would mean exploring that relationship and seeing where it goes, but not for sure ending with mutual love. I feel like so far she's kind of used him for things and it doesn't feel a lot like love.

I like Fitz too, even though others think he's creepy. I think they actually developed a relationship during the campaign and I think they really do love each other. He offered several times to give it all up for her, but she and others wouldn't let him do that. I kind of hope they do get their Vermont some day, but I don't know how long they would be happy with that lifestyle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Still love Scandal.  I'd like her with Jake because I think it's healthier, as strange as it is, than her relationship with Fitz.


----------

